# No Front Seat 4 U!!!



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

I'll be quick about this.
I absolutely despise single paxs who try and/or ask to sit in the front seat.
Most get the message by way of the seat being pulled up as close to the dash as possible. 
The one paxhole who recently insisted, got a perfect view of my taillights. Just sit and relax in the back where it is far roomier anyway.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

But married pax can ask to sit there? 

Seriously though, I hate that too. I lay down a pile of stuff on there to discourage them, works most but not all the time. -o:


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> I'll be quick about this.
> I absolutely despise single paxs who try and/or ask to sit in the front seat.
> Most get the message by way of the seat being pulled up as close to the dash as possible.
> The one paxhole who recently insisted, got a perfect view of my taillights. Just sit and relax in the back where it is far roomier anyway.


What is it with fricking paxholes wanna seat in front. From now on, I'm gonna show them my tail light ad well.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

KD_LA said:


> But married pax can ask to sit there? :biggrin:
> 
> Seriously though, I hate that too. I lay down a pile of stuff on there to discourage them, works most but not all the time. -o:


I put on an act if they want to be up front, sorta like "Oh you wanna' sit up front? Ok, just give me a minute (as I very, very, slowly move my bag and other stuff). They always get impatient and say: "Ah its alright, I'll just sit in the back" followed by a " Wow, its quite comfortable back here!"
Duhhhhh.....paxholes!



KD_LA said:


> But married pax can ask to sit there? :biggrin:
> 
> Seriously though, I hate that too. I lay down a pile of stuff on there to discourage them, works most but not all the time. -o:


Yeah, I get them attempting that as well. Listen, I dont care! If it means I have to drive off, then fine. 
As many have stated here, my car, my frickin' rules!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I used to not mind if they sit in the front, for conversation reasons etc. The biggest issue I have now is visibility. There's a certain left turn I often make onto a certain one way street, at a stop sign instead of a stop light, and I need to be able to see the traffic coming at me from the right. Most pax don't get that and they just sit there stupidly as I duck and weave my head back and forth to see around them.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

KD_LA said:


> But married pax can ask to sit there? :biggrin:
> 
> Seriously though, I hate that too. I lay down a pile of stuff on there to discourage them, works most but not all the time. -o:


I hear stories of drivers stating they can only take three, will not remove the stuff off the front seat, drivers that have "trainees" in the car. A lot of shenanigans going on.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I don't like it but I don't get militant about it. Understand those who do, though. What I don't like is if I have items on the passenger seat and even though I have not finished moving them the pax still tries to sit down on my hand and the items. That's just dumb. 

When I have to move things now and the pax is a front seater I keep the doors locked until I have moved the stuff.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I don't like it but I don't get militant about it. Understand those who do, though. What I don't like is if I have items on the passenger seat and even though I have not finished moving them the pax still tries to sit down on my hand and the items. That's just dumb.
> 
> When I have to move things now and the pax is a front seater I keep the doors locked until I have moved the stuff.


Happens to me too, I give them a "wait a second please". Rate them 1 because I know I am getting the same.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

on ebay


----------



## ctacer (Sep 12, 2017)

We're expected to keep our trunks clear for luggage, and our backseats spotless for passengers - most of us spend the bulk of the day in the car and so it is our office - my front seat is my desk - it simply is not available and there are LOTS of items on that seat which cannot be moved. Also past experiences is they want to sit in front then expect you to carry a conversation - I will chat politely but not if forced. My ratings and tips are great thus so far this has not posed any issues yet...


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I just don't get it. I could care less where they sit, just not crazy about the ones who sit directly behind you. Folks who sit up front tend to want to talk and are more likely to tip at least in my experience.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I just don't get it. I could care less where they sit, just not crazy about the ones who sit directly behind you. Folks who sit up front tend to want to talk and are more likely to tip at least in my experience.


Really? Once you have the data to support that statement, I'll believe it.



The Gift of Fish said:


> I don't like it but I don't get militant about it. Understand those who do, though. What I don't like is if I have items on the passenger seat and even though I have not finished moving them the pax still tries to sit down on my hand and the items. That's just dumb.
> 
> When I have to move things now and the pax is a front seater I keep the doors locked until I have moved the stuff.


Clearly, if they try to sit on your hand, they are seeking something more than just a ride!


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I just don't get it. I could care less where they sit, just not crazy about the ones who sit directly behind you. Folks who sit up front tend to want to talk and are more likely to tip at least in my experience.


I don't get it either. They can sit wherever they want.

I don't know whether front seaters tip more than others, but it makes sense that they would... certainly someone that wants to sit up front is going to be less likely to tip if you make them sit in the back


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I've actually asked then why they do this. The most common response was a shy admission that sitting in the back makes them car sick. The men were the ones who were most embarrassed by admitting this, so perhaps pax just don't want to fess up to that.

My biggest complaint is single pax who sit directly behind me. I'm literally looking for a remote door opener so I can shave that door handle off and the only way the door opens is if I hit a switch and the door pops open.

The only way I stop it now is by pulling up less than 4 inches to an object on that side. Can you believe some chick still tried to squeeze in anyways??

Girl....you ain't that skinny! Stop reading Cosmopolitan magazine!!


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

I guess I'm in the "I don't care where they sit" crowd on this one. But hey, there always needs to be something to complain about. :thumbup:


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Yup, I'm with the "I don't care where they sit" crowd too. If they keep their mouth shut for the ride aside from acknowledging me, that's a big plus too. FIVE STARS, guaranteed.

The only place that irks me is single riders (Especially men) sitting directly behind me. I almost never allow it late at night.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> I'll be quick about this.
> I absolutely despise single paxs who try and/or ask to sit in the front seat.
> Most get the message by way of the seat being pulled up as close to the dash as possible.
> The one paxhole who recently insisted, got a perfect view of my taillights. Just sit and relax in the back where it is far roomier anyway.


I could NOT care less where my riders plop their arses ... they can ride on the trunk if they so desire ... so long as i'm getting paid... :inlove: just sayin'


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Why I prefer to sit upfront.

1. Less motion sickness
2. Better view
3. If in a accident I'm more likely to survive

Yes, I'll wait while you remove your belongings.

Sitting directly behind the driver is pretty normal too if you pick up passenger at the driver side. you simply grab the first seat available to you.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> Really? Once you have the data to support that statement, I'll believe it.


I do not, have never taken the time to break it down that far. Nor do I have any data to support this statement but I believe it as well: The more conversation I have with my pax, the more I make in tips.

I fully understand the need for making data driven decisions and I have done quite a bit of that to help me optimize earnings to the extent possible but I simply don't have the time, nor know what questions I need to collect data for. I know that a lot of folks decision making is clouded by recent events or events that validate their preconceived notions so I try hard to not allow that to intefere with my decisions. With that said, I know that when I am on, talking to the pax, and things are flowing, I get more tips. It might be the difference between 8-9% of gross fares and 11 to 12%, that's the range I operate in. People who sit up front are more likely to talk to me therefore (and I can't guarantee one follows from another) I presume that they will tip more often and/or in higher amounts.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

oldfart said:


> I don't get it either. They can sit wherever they want.
> 
> I don't know whether front seaters tip more than others, but it makes sense that they would... certainly someone that wants to sit up front is going to be less likely to tip if you make them sit in the back


Meh, who knows?



Disgusted Driver said:


> I do not, have never taken the time to break it down that far. Nor do I have any data to support this statement but I believe it as well: The more conversation I have with my pax, the more I make in tips.
> 
> I fully understand the need for making data driven decisions and I have done quite a bit of that to help me optimize earnings to the extent possible but I simply don't have the time, nor know what questions I need to collect data for. I know that a lot of folks decision making is clouded by recent events or events that validate their preconceived notions so I try hard to not allow that to intefere with my decisions. With that said, I know that when I am on, talking to the pax, and things are flowing, I get more tips. It might be the difference between 8-9% of gross fares and 11 to 12%, that's the range I operate in. People who sit up front are more likely to talk to me therefore (and I can't guarantee one follows from another) I presume that they will tip more often and/or in higher amounts.


Well, I prefer they STFU, even if it means sacrificing some tips.



Disgusted Driver said:


> I do not, have never taken the time to break it down that far. Nor do I have any data to support this statement but I believe it as well: The more conversation I have with my pax, the more I make in tips.
> 
> I fully understand the need for making data driven decisions and I have done quite a bit of that to help me optimize earnings to the extent possible but I simply don't have the time, nor know what questions I need to collect data for. I know that a lot of folks decision making is clouded by recent events or events that validate their preconceived notions so I try hard to not allow that to intefere with my decisions. With that said, I know that when I am on, talking to the pax, and things are flowing, I get more tips. It might be the difference between 8-9% of gross fares and 11 to 12%, that's the range I operate in. People who sit up front are more likely to talk to me therefore (and I can't guarantee one follows from another) I presume that they will tip more often and/or in higher amounts.


Further to this I must add that deep down, I'm not really the conversationalist type. Does it mean I lose out on a few tips? For sure. But I guess thats the price for a peaceful ride absent of moronic, irrelevant, and intrusive questions. You can have the buck or two I squandered.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> Really? Once you have the data to support that statement, I'll believe it.
> 
> 
> Clearly, if they try to sit on your hand, they are seeking something more than just a ride!


 that's what I was thinking! Should charge the Pax more for that! Even more if they want you to give a little pinch!


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Why I prefer to sit upfront.
> 
> 1. Less motion sickness
> 2. Better view
> ...


Really?
How does sitting up front in a car reduce motion sickness? Placebo effect, right?
Better view? Why? Are you driving or just driving the driver nuts with your directions?
Try those excuses with me and you get to watch my taillights!



SuzeCB said:


> that's what I was thinking! Should charge the Pax more for that! Even more if they want you to give a little pinch!


No. They clearly are implying that simply a "pinch" will not suffice!


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Really?
> How does sitting up front in a car reduce motion sickness? Placebo effect, right?
> Better view? Why? Are you driving or just driving the driver nuts with your directions?
> Try those excuses with me and you get to watch my taillights!


I was told that's why my daughter gets motion sickness. In the back she can't see the horizon because of the headrest. Simply being able to see the horizon is supposed to be the cure.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> sitting in the back makes them car sick.


I have gotten that, as well as "claustrophobic". In fact, I had one customer from France who was like that. He tried to explain with gestures and broken English that he was claustrophobic. ...........never have I seen someone from Paris be so happy to hear my mixed Cajun/Québecois French......and, understand it so well........................................

In addition, the elderly and people on crutches often find it easier to get in the front. If I see an elderly customer or one on crutches, I always offer the front seat and let them know before I start to clear off the thing and move it that it is no bother to do so.



Lissetti said:


> Girl....you ain't that skinny! Stop reading Cosmopolitan magazine!!


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^jajajajajajajajajajajaja^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Is that the ladies' version of the guys' "Stop believing those Letters to _Penthouse_"?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> I was told that's why my daughter gets motion sickness. In the back she can't see the horizon because of the headrest. Simply being able to see the horizon is supposed to be the cure.


Oh, ok.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> Why I prefer to sit upfront
> 
> 3. If in a accident I'm more likely to survive


Totally false! Cops call front pax, the death seat! Drivers will instinctually steer themselves away from danger. Pax side hits the tree, not drivers!


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Totally false! Cops call front pax, the death seat! Drivers will instinctually steer themselves away from danger. Pax side hits the tree, not drivers!


It was the death seat until advances in front seat safety progressed over the years whereas little to no progress in safety was made in the back over the years. A simple google search will tell you that.



RideshareUSA said:


> Really?
> How does sitting up front in a car reduce motion sickness? Placebo effect, right?
> Better view? Why? Are you driving or just driving the driver nuts with your directions?
> Try those excuses with me and you get to watch my taillights!


Inner ear detects motion but visual does not detect motion, sending conflicting signal to brain causing motion sickness because the body assume it had digested posion and need to throw up to get it out.

Able to see the view in the front confirms the body is in motion via visuals as well reducing conflict.

You can appreciate the beauty of the city or where you live better than you would be able to at the back. The head movements are more natural too. It's overall a objectively superior experience. Why wouldn't I want this seat?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> It was the death seat until advances in front seat safety progressed over the years whereas little to no progress in safety was made in the back over the years. A simple google search will tell you that.
> 
> 
> Inner ear detects motion but visual does not detect motion, sending conflicting signal to brain causing motion sickness because the body assume it had digested posion and need to throw up to get it out.
> ...


Because I said so!



The Gift of Fish said:


> I don't like it but I don't get militant about it. Understand those who do, though. What I don't like is if I have items on the passenger seat and even though I have not finished moving them the pax still tries to sit down on my hand and the items. That's just dumb.
> 
> When I have to move things now and the pax is a front seater I keep the doors locked until I have moved the stuff.


The only burning question I have is: "How do I receive, The Gift of Fish?"


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

I'm not your homie; therefore the front seat is unavailable unless 3 or 4 passengers are in the car. Nothing personal, but my preference. At least me and the pax have enough space with me in front alone and pax in the back.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Really? Once you have the data to support that statement, I'll believe it.
> 
> 
> Clearly, if they try to sit on your hand, they are seeking something more than just a ride!


You want data, but you're not providing any either!
Why don't you like them sitting up front?
Is it because they smell? They talk too much? They tip less? You're afraid they're going to touch you?
Why? Why? Why?
Everybody has this mysterious preference to have pax stay in the back, but they never say why. 
Oldfart said they might tip more than others, and I agree. And I have the data to prove it.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

btone31 said:


> I'm not your homie; therefore the front seat is unavailable unless 3 or 4 passengers are in the car. Nothing personal, but my preference. At least me and the pax have enough space with me in front alone and pax in the back.


Exactly. Although I am friendly, I am not YOUR friend! Its all business in my ride.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> The only burning question I have is: "How do I receive, The Gift of Fish?"


Uber is the gift of fish


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> It was the death seat


Wake up man, it's still the death seat! You're endangering others with you hackneyed ideas. A simple google search will confirm.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> You want data, but you're not providing any either!
> Why don't you like them sitting up front?
> Is it because they smell? They talk too much? They tip less? You're afraid they're going to touch you?
> Why? Why? Why?
> ...


Umm, I dont need data to support my preference! Duhhhhh



The Gift of Fish said:


> Uber is the gift of fish


Ok. I like it!
Would rather have fish & chips though.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> Meh, who knows?
> 
> 
> Well, I prefer they STFU, even if it means sacrificing some tips.
> ...


Totally get it, I'm a bit of an introvert but I enjoy talking to people most of the time. On the days I don't we do the silent drive mostly.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Totally get it, I'm a bit of an introvert but I enjoy talking to people most of the time. On the days I don't we do the silent drive mostly.


Ya know, I enjoy good banter now and then. However its gets old at times as a driver. You know what I mean. I also realize that the average pax has no idea what we endure. Its a tough balance sometimes to manage.


----------



## Johnriii (Jul 23, 2018)

I don't really "care" if the pax wants to sit in the front, but small handful I've had sit in the front, were usually other men who were going a very short distance. I usually maneuver my car to "guide" them to the back seat, it works most of the time.


----------



## Lythium (Jun 28, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> Why I prefer to sit upfront.
> 
> 1. Less motion sickness
> 2. Better view
> ...


My wife gets motion sickness in the back, so I definitely understand that, and other people just like the company. Like some here though I don't like to have single passengers sitting behind me where I can't see them. If it's the side I pick them up on I get it, but I have a minivan with automatic sliding doors. Back when I first started driving I would open up my rear passenger door as they approached (before I learned to wait and verify identity first). There have been a few times where I've had pax approach my vehicle from the the front or back where they can see that I've opened up a door for them, but they still go to the closed driver side door to sit behind me for no apparent reason (the passenger side is always to the curb, so logically it's the safest side to get in on anyway).

I don't know if it's a military thing or what, but I don't like having people behind me if I can avoid it, especially if there's an alternative. Fortunately my van has the wide angle child mirror, so as soon as they sit behind me I very loudly and obviously put it down so that I can see them, and I tend to talk to them more than normal to keep them engaged with me and to let them know that I'm paying attention to them. A few of them have been annoyed by the constant conversation (usually it's single males who obviously don't like being watched), but if you don't want to talk to me sit in the rear passenger seat and stare at your phone the whole time like a normal human being!



kc ub'ing! said:


> Totally false! Cops call front pax, the death seat! Drivers will instinctually steer themselves away from danger. Pax side hits the tree, not drivers!


Anyone who has kids knows that the back seat of a car/middle row of a van or SUV is the safest spot, with the middle seat in that row being the absolute safest. In a T-bone collision you're equally screwed if the vehicle hits the door where you're sitting, front or back. In the back seat there is more space between you and what you hit whether it's a rear or head-on collision.

https://blog.esurance.com/safest-seat-in-the-car/


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Wake up man, it's still the death seat! You're endangering others with you hackneyed ideas. A simple google search will confirm.


"It remains the conventional wisdom that sitting in the back of a vehicle is safer than sitting in the front, especially for passengers in the "death seat," as the spot next to the driver used to be called.

But that thinking is out of date. Major advances in car safety -- from basic air bags and "crumple zones" to seat belts that absorb the force of impacts during a crash -- have greatly reduced the likelihood of getting injured or killed while riding in the front seat. But far less progress has been made protecting backseat passengers."

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/sitting-in-the-back-no-longer-the-safest-bet-for-all/


----------



## jenijazz (Dec 27, 2018)

If someone wants to chat with me I'm OK with them in the passenger seat. But it's awkward when they just sit there silently. Much prefer them in the backseat so I can focus on my job.


----------



## Lythium (Jun 28, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> "It remains the conventional wisdom that sitting in the back of a vehicle is safer than sitting in the front, especially for passengers in the "death seat," as the spot next to the driver used to be called.
> 
> But that thinking is out of date. Major advances in car safety -- from basic air bags and "crumple zones" to seat belts that absorb the force of impacts during a crash -- have greatly reduced the likelihood of getting injured or killed while riding in the front seat. But far less progress has been made protecting backseat passengers."
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/sitting-in-the-back-no-longer-the-safest-bet-for-all/


Interesting article, and I can definitely see how advancements have made the front seat safer than it used to be. Not arguing, but the data presented in this article is interesting. It says that it's safer for kids, and then mentions a higher fatality rate for adults 55 and up with some women being more prone to head and neck injuries. What about people aged 13 to 54? That's a pretty big gap in the numbers.

I used to run the Transportation Management Center for the DOT in Northeast Florida, and we worked with the Florida Highway Patrol and Emergency Services to respond to crashes. A huge contributing factor in fatalities was always seatbelt use, no matter what seat you're in. One of the biggest problems like it says in the article is that a lot of rear seat pax don't wear a seatbelt, so when there's a crash they go bouncing around the interior, and quite often get ejected from the vehicle altogether. The worst ones we saw were with parents who survived a crash because they were buckled, but their kids in the back died because they weren't restrained. Talk about feeling like an a$$hole! That's got to be devastating as a parent.



Lythium said:


> Interesting article, and I can definitely see how advancements have made the front seat safer than it used to be. Not arguing, but the data presented in this article is interesting. It says that it's safer for kids, and then mentions a higher fatality rate for adults 55 and up with some women being more prone to head and neck injuries. What about people aged 13 to 54? That's a pretty big gap in the numbers.
> 
> I used to run the Transportation Management Center for the DOT in Northeast Florida, and we worked with the Florida Highway Patrol and Emergency Services to respond to crashes. A huge contributing factor in fatalities was always seatbelt use, no matter what seat you're in. One of the biggest problems like it says in the article is that a lot of rear seat pax don't wear a seatbelt, so when there's a crash they go bouncing around the interior, and quite often get ejected from the vehicle altogether. The worst ones we saw were with parents who survived a crash because they were buckled, but their kids in the back died because they weren't restrained. Talk about feeling like an a$$hole! That's got to be devastating as a parent.


This one covers the 13 to 54 gap, and says that they're both about equally safe.

https://www.rd.com/health/wellness/safest-seat-in-car-not-where-youd-think/


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Also don't mind if they sit up front.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Ok I see this is becoming an interesting discussion and I owe an explanation to my fellow drivers:
I don't like front seating mostly with drunk or smokers. The front seat lovers tend to blabber a lot and the smell of alcohol and or tobacco is not pleasant. Also, just the pointless talk is a distraction from safe driving, especially when someone pisses my ears full with F, S and other nasty words and vulgar trash talk. Furthermore, if they are sick, even a simple cold, I'm more exposed to their jerms versus them seating in the back. But nothing bothers me more than bigots and trash talkers seating next to me.

Last Saturday night, as I was thinking about heading home, about 16 miles away, and just before I could enter the home DF, I get a ping less than a mile away. I pick up two ladies and one man who sat in front next to me. I checked them in and wow, the destination is couple of blocks from my home,. That's a lucky one, without DF, right? Driving 16 dead miles would have been better; A pair from Boston visiting her or his sister in LA suburbs. The male passenger next to me starts complaining about California drivers driving too fast and he probably used the F word in every other words the entire 16 miles, very loud next to my right ear, maybe more than 50 times, he didn't seem to be drunk, he was just a pure ignorant a$$_hole, Sorry but I have no other words to describe this mental guy. I have been to Boston and had pax from Boston, they are mostly educated and well behaved and I usually enjoy talking to them. I almost stopped and cancelled the ride but then I just thought about delicious dinner my wife has prepared for me, so I ignored him.... The 2 woman in the back were silent like wooden statues, it just made it clear to me that this paxhole was a tyrant and male chauvinist as well.

No, I really don't want and do not enjoy having strangers seating next to me if I can help it.

Having said that, some pax truly get car sick in the back seat or I get more than 2 paxs, I certainly let them seat next to me. Also, as PaxCollector wrote; I do not allow a single pax seating right behind me, even if I have to cancel. That's just a flat No.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

I could care less where anyone sits. 
I keep my front seats spotless. Can't stand having clutter in my work area. 
How much shit are you all carrying in the front seat to where it's a burden to move all your crap for a pax to sit down? 
You probably don't need it. I keep my center console cleaned out so I can store stuff inside it for the day. 
What all are you carrying in the front seat?


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Iann said:


> What all are you carrying in the front seat?


Fat pax's hopefully with fat wallets:confusion::coolio:


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Alot of you guys should not work with the public...some people have motion sickness and have to sit in the front...seeing how ALOT of you uber drivers and pax are helps me realize why america has been in a constant state of war since its begining...."you people" create problem and fear and hate out of thin air and just run with it...."you people" are a weird sick bunch!!!


----------



## Kris150303 (Aug 1, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> I'll be quick about this.
> I absolutely despise single paxs who try and/or ask to sit in the front seat.
> Most get the message by way of the seat being pulled up as close to the dash as possible.
> The one paxhole who recently insisted, got a perfect view of my taillights. Just sit and relax in the back where it is far roomier anyway.


In Nyc I notice tourist always go for the front seat. I think they're used to riding in the front in the ubers they use where ever they come from


----------



## Larry$$$ (Aug 27, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I don't like it but I don't get militant about it. Understand those who do, though. What I don't like is if I have items on the passenger seat and even though I have not finished moving them the pax still tries to sit down on my hand and the items. That's just dumb.
> 
> When I have to move things now and the pax is a front seater I keep the doors locked until I have moved the stuff.


I had one attractive lady who prematurely sat down front seat before I can fully move seat back. She sat down on my nice big warm hand. It was a very nice soft butt she had...lol


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

I don't really have a preference. But, I have noticed that the more talkative ones sit up front. Being near deaf, its a lot easier to carry on a conversation as well.

*Mandatory back seat designees:
Traveling with kid(s)*. I understand that you want to get away from them, but you gotta be there anyway. State law, child unattended and all.
*Intoxicated.* You aren't gonna play with the backlit controls on the dash. Puke can is in back as well.
*Great Date.* Why stop the data now? Go ahead, pull her top off.
*Bad Date.* Kiss and make up. Not gonna have you arguing from front to rear
*Big Cowboy Hat.* You aren't gonna use my hat rack, hunker down in back or take it off in the back.
*Kids!.* WTF are the parents thinking?!? You wanna get together and make another one? Not in my truck!

Mandatory Front Seat designees:
*Little ol' ladies with walkers.* Walker goes in back, don't want it next to me bumping things. Tips good because sits up high and sees everything.
*Single Lady.* usually has a lot of luggage or a purse big enough to hold a yugo. Goes in back.
*Single Guy.* Likes to override directions from GPS, can't complain about longer trip.

I think that I might get one of those 4 channel remote control switches. Engage each door independently. Not sure how will work with CAN though. Maybe have a green light in window above door handle.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Ever since that one lyft incident with a solo female upfront rider... I prefer all pax to be in the back.


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

This seems to happen more with certain demographic groups, in my experience -- visitors from some European countries, immigrant men from India, and clueless college-age guys. There must be a cultural thing. But the one type of pax who will almost never sit up front are women who travel alone.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Front seat drivers are least likely to tip add to the fact they're riding in a fübr and those numbers look even worse.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Larry$$$ said:


> I had one attractive lady who prematurely sat down front seat before I can fully move seat back. She sat down on my nice big warm hand. It was a very nice soft butt she had...lol


Fair enough; that's a win. But some fat dude with undoubtedly sweaty ass crack... not so much.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I used to not mind if they sit in the front, for conversation reasons etc. The biggest issue I have now is visibility. There's a certain left turn I often make onto a certain one way street, at a stop sign instead of a stop light, and I need to be able to see the traffic coming at me from the right. Most pax don't get that and they just sit there stupidly as I duck and weave my head back and forth to see around them.


i get annoyed but I'll let them sit up front if they ask.

EXCEPT IF I'M WORKING NIGHTS.



The Gift of Fish said:


> Fair enough; that's a win. But some fat dude with undoubtedly sweaty ass crack... not so much.


Hey, don't judge a fat sweaty ass crack until you've tried it!! 
lmao


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

dirtylee said:


> Ever since that one lyft incident with a solo female upfront rider... I prefer all pax to be in the back.


Oh c'mon!!! 
Dont leave us hanging!!!
Details. We need details!!!


----------



## SkidRow (Nov 26, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I don't like it but I don't get militant about it. Understand those who do, though. What I don't like is if I have items on the passenger seat and even though I have not finished moving them the pax still tries to sit down on my hand and the items.


I have a large bright green-yellow flashlight (you know, the monkey vomit safety color) and a pair of trauma shears that people will sit on like it's a down pillow. They're either too numb to feel them or too embarrassed to do anything about it once their butt is in place.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SkidRow said:


> I have a large bright green-yellow flashlight (you know, the monkey vomit safety color) and a pair of trauma shears that people will sit on like it's a down pillow. They're either too numb to feel them or too embarrassed to do anything about it once their butt is in place.


They do it even after they've seen the items, though, because they pause momentarily before going for the arse plant. It's as if they think, "hey, I've never sat on a pair of sunglasses and a thermos before. Let's see what it feels like!"


----------



## SkidRow (Nov 26, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> Sitting directly behind the driver is pretty normal too if you pick up passenger at the driver side. you simply grab the first seat available to you.


I've noticed it's women who do this and I'm more than happy to let them sit there.
I'm a dirty old man, but I respect boundaries.


----------



## PioneerXi (Apr 20, 2018)

Hmmm.
I don’t care where they sit.
However, I have a VA hospital in my market that deals with prosthetics.

Standard greeting: let me move the front seat back for you. You’ve earned the right to stretch out. 

SUV.


----------



## SkidRow (Nov 26, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Pax side hits the tree, not drivers!


That's why I work days. There aren't as many trees out driving around.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Holy cow man you are totally insane!

I feel the complete opposite way. I expect all single pax to sit in the front and when they don’t I think of them as weak, pathetic people. The back is MUCH less comfortable in my car. There is literally no reason to sit there. It does nothing better than the front. IMHO only cowards sit there because they are intimated by the driver for some reason which is usually crazy.

Also sitting in the back is such a taxi thing to do. Double pathetic. If you want a taxi experience, order a taxi! Back sitters....yuck.

The absolute worst is when they sit directly behind me, especially if it’s another male. I’ve started blocking that area as much possible. It makes my internal threat alarms go on full max the whole ride. Plus it’s so exceptionally weak. I can’t even fathom the cowardice of a man who would sit behind another man in a car.


----------



## Kazjimmy (Feb 27, 2019)

Back seat plz! You mother ****er!


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

I ordered some stuff to make my car more Uber Ready, and it includes a magnet sign that says "back seat please"


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

I let attractive women ride up front but never anyone else.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> Holy cow man you are totally insane!
> 
> I feel the complete opposite way. I expect all single pax to sit in the front and when they don't I think of them as weak, pathetic people. The back is MUCH less comfortable in my car. There is literally no reason to sit there. It does nothing better than the front. IMHO only cowards sit there because they are intimated by the driver for some reason which is usually crazy.
> 
> ...


Yeah, God forbid they get a "taxi experience" instead of the warm, fuzzy feeling one should get with an Uber driver.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

ctacer said:


> We're expected to keep our trunks clear for luggage, and our backseats spotless for passengers - most of us spend the bulk of the day in the car and so it is our office - my front seat is my desk - it simply is not available and there are LOTS of items on that seat which cannot be moved....


What the frell....you never get maximum # of passengers, which make the front seat mandatory?


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> Yeah, God forbid they get a "taxi experience" instead of the warm, fuzzy feeling one should get with an Uber driver.


Yes god forbid it indeed! I am not a taxi and will not be treated like one. Taxi and rideshare are not synonymous terms.

I'm honestly shocked and astonished how many of you prefer to have people in the back. Why, exactly? In the back you can't see what people are doing in order to stop them. If they try to pull something you also can't knock them out or shiv them easily while driving because of the angles. In the front I can handle anyone with one hand even while driving, it's much safer for me. You back-likers are crazy!

The OP talked about having stuff in the front, office style - which I get. My front seat is my office too when I'm not doing rideshare. But when I am I put all my stuff in a duffel in the trunk and the few items I need in my glovebox. The entire rest of the car is clear.

Aside - do we actually have any rights to dictate to passengers where they can/must sit and can we cancel rides for non-compliance?


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> I'll be quick about this.
> I absolutely despise single paxs who try and/or ask to sit in the front seat.
> Most get the message by way of the seat being pulled up as close to the dash as possible.
> The one paxhole who recently insisted, got a perfect view of my taillights. Just sit and relax in the back where it is far roomier anyway.


Extraordinary!
With all that micromanage, U must be exhausted at day's end


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

I am actually surprised that so many passengers choose to take the back seat. I like it when they take the front seat. It is just a nicer experience for me. I like people overall.


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

UberAdrian said:


> ...Aside - do we actually have any rights to dictate to passengers where they can/must sit and can we cancel rides for non-compliance?


It's your car. You can set whatever rules you like. It's just that if the rider thinks it's unreasonable and complains to U/L, they will likely favor the passenger unless it truly is unreasonable.

IMO, asking a passenger to sit in the back is reasonable. Demanding it would be a stretch.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

mmn said:


> It's your car. You can set whatever rules you like.


Well ya but that's like saying you can do whatever you like within the laws of physics lol. Sure you can, but not without consequences!
If pax complain that you didn't provide lunch, UL won't do anything.
If pax complain that you didn't provide working seat belt, you will be deactivated.

What will UL do if pax complain you didn't allow them the seat they wanted?
There shouldn't be any wishy washy stuff going on. Everyone should exactly what their rights and responsibilities are.

Anyway I'm pretty sure what's happening here is all drivers want their pax in the position they feel is safest for them. I am very tall and muscular. I also have military and martial arts training. I prefer people as close as possible where I can get to them easily if I need to. When they are in the front, I have tons of options to handle them. I can pull out my serrated combat blade and either aim for the jugular to incapacitate them faster or shove it straight through them and pin them into the seat. I can punch their face through the passenger glass. I can grab their head and smash into the dashboard. I can grab their throat and choke them unconscious in seconds. So many options! I can't do almost anything if they are in the back across from me, they have all the advantages from there.

If I lived in the US I'd have a total different attitude, cuz you know never who's a got a gun. I probably wouldn't do this gig at all in the states. Ain't nobody got guns around here in Canada though, so not really afraid that anyone will be able to take me with a weapon.

As a smaller, weaker person that's more scared of their pax then they are of you - you would naturally want them in the back across from you. Aka as far away as possible, giving you the maximum time and distance to get out and run away if they do something.

Most of you are lying about why you want your pax in the front. It's mostly about fear not chat or germs lol, stop making me laugh. It's fine, nobody's judging you for being scared of your pax. They are maniacs, just stop lying to yourself about why!


----------



## AnotherUberGuy (Oct 26, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> Umm, I dont need data to support my preference! Duhhhhh


Not wanting to be argumentative, because I am genuinely curious about the passion here - where some drivers will 1-star a front-seat-sitter or simply kick them out! Currently my policy is that I don't care where you sit. But as all of our Uber training is on-the-job, I wonder if I am missing out on something, so I would like to hear people's reasons for this passion. Is there some kind of safety issue or other solid reasons why I should also be refusing the front seat to my pax?

And maybe your reason is that I don't want them in my front seat because it's my car and I said so, which is fine, but then it just boils down to a driver preference.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> Yes god forbid it indeed! I am not a taxi and will not be treated like one. Taxi and rideshare are not synonymous terms.
> 
> I'm honestly shocked and astonished how many of you prefer to have people in the back. Why, exactly? In the back you can't see what people are doing in order to stop them. If they try to pull something you also can't knock them out or shiv them easily while driving because of the angles. In the front I can handle anyone with one hand even while driving, it's much safer for me. You back-likers are crazy!
> 
> ...


Ok, please enlighten us as to the distinction between a taxi and rideshare? Careful now, arguing semantics is rather unconvincing!



bonum exactoris said:


> Extraordinary!
> With all that micromanage, U must be exhausted at day's end


Only from counting my profits!



AnotherUberGuy said:


> Not wanting to be argumentative, because I am genuinely curious about the passion here - where some drivers will 1-star a front-seat-sitter or simply kick them out! Currently my policy is that I don't care where you sit. But as all of our Uber training is on-the-job, I wonder if I am missing out on something, so I would like to hear people's reasons for this passion. Is there some kind of safety issue or other solid reasons why I should also be refusing the front seat to my pax?
> 
> And maybe your reason is that I don't want them in my front seat because it's my car and I said so, which is fine, but then it just boils down to a driver preference.


One: its my comfort zone.
Two: have had paxs mess with controls and vents, without asking. Not happening again



UberAdrian said:


> Yes god forbid it indeed! I am not a taxi and will not be treated like one. Taxi and rideshare are not synonymous terms.
> 
> I'm honestly shocked and astonished how many of you prefer to have people in the back. Why, exactly? In the back you can't see what people are doing in order to stop them. If they try to pull something you also can't knock them out or shiv them easily while driving because of the angles. In the front I can handle anyone with one hand even while driving, it's much safer for me. You back-likers are crazy!
> 
> ...


Really, handle anyone in the front with one hand? I've heard all I need to now.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> Really, handle anyone in the front with one hand? I've heard all I need to now.


Yes, exactly. With one hand. That's the whole idea! I can't reach the back with any hands. What's so hard to believe? The vast majority of people are substantially smaller and weaker than me. I have enormous hands, long reach and hit/grip extremely hard. If I grab someone by the neck I can usually wrap my hand around it completely and they don't have to strength to pry it open. If it's a huge guy, the dagger will come out. I can shove a dagger through anyone with one hand!

I'm not worried about people changing my radio station lol, I'm worried about what they are doing/might do in a spot where I can't see them or reach them. Fortunately for me my very size intimidates people into sitting there quietly so I have very few problems.

Mostly it's just weird though. My back seat has terrible leg and head room and no amenities. My front seat is heated and cooled, has 6 way power adjustments and loads of room. It is conceivable to me that anyone actually prefers to sit in the back for any reason other than they have something to hide so I consider these people as either very weird people that I don't want to be around or a threat to me.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> I'll be quick about this.
> I absolutely despise single paxs who try and/or ask to sit in the front seat.
> Most get the message by way of the seat being pulled up as close to the dash as possible.
> The one paxhole who recently insisted, got a perfect view of my taillights. Just sit and relax in the back where it is far roomier anyway.


Am, both, a driver and rider and, when riding, insist on front seat. What's wrong with "you people"? It's called basic customer service and common sense.

For the driver who refuses, they receive one ☆, zero tip and, of course, write up.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Am, both, a driver and rider and, when riding, insist on front seat. What's wrong with "you people"? It's called basic customer service and common sense.
> 
> For the driver who refuses, they receive one ☆, zero tip and, of course, write up.


Not if they are savvy like me and tell you "Adios" with a great view of my rear bumper!



UberAdrian said:


> Yes, exactly. With one hand. That's the whole idea! I can't reach the back with any hands. What's so hard to believe? The vast majority of people are substantially smaller and weaker than me. I have enormous hands, long reach and hit/grip extremely hard. If I grab someone by the neck I can usually wrap my hand around it completely and they don't have to strength to pry it open. If it's a huge guy, the dagger will come out. I can shove a dagger through anyone with one hand!
> 
> I'm not worried about people changing my radio station lol, I'm worried about what they are doing/might do in a spot where I can't see them or reach them. Fortunately for me my very size intimidates people into sitting there quietly so I have very few problems.
> 
> Mostly it's just weird though. My back seat has terrible leg and head room and no amenities. My front seat is heated and cooled, has 6 way power adjustments and loads of room. It is conceivable to me that anyone actually prefers to sit in the back for any reason other than they have something to hide so I consider these people as either very weird people that I don't want to be around or a threat to me.


Ok, Chuck Norris!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> Not if they are savvy like me and tell you "Adios" with a great view of my rear bumper!
> 
> 
> Ok, Chuck Norris!


In four years, has not happened one single time.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> In four years, has not happened one single time.


It will, eventually.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

As a matter of customer service I let people sit wherever they want, I just don’t like them in the back. I’m truly surprised how many drivers have a problem with people in the front. Are you all former taxi drivers or something?


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Am, both, a driver and rider and, when riding, insist on front seat. What's wrong with "you people"? It's called basic customer service and common sense.
> 
> For the driver who refuses, they receive one ☆, zero tip and, of course, write up.


Personally, I like when the pax sits up front. (Some get nauseous in back seat, I understand that)
It's sometimes a little sad ?
when We arrive at my New buddy's destination and he departs.?


----------



## Driver_Down (Dec 11, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Why I prefer to sit upfront.
> 
> 1. Less motion sickness
> 2. Better view
> ...


Exactly. More so I think our issues are when people sit on one side and then randomly just sit behind you and they tend to be quiet. Just a very weird feeling. You can't see anything from behind.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I do not, have never taken the time to break it down that far. Nor do I have any data to support this statement but I believe it as well: The more conversation I have with my pax, the more I make in tips.
> 
> I fully understand the need for making data driven decisions and I have done quite a bit of that to help me optimize earnings to the extent possible but I simply don't have the time, nor know what questions I need to collect data for. I know that a lot of folks decision making is clouded by recent events or events that validate their preconceived notions so I try hard to not allow that to intefere with my decisions. With that said, I know that when I am on, talking to the pax, and things are flowing, I get more tips. It might be the difference between 8-9% of gross fares and 11 to 12%, that's the range I operate in. People who sit up front are more likely to talk to me therefore (and I can't guarantee one follows from another) I presume that they will tip more often and/or in higher amounts.


When using Uber, as a driver, have I do great when the pax sits up front. Better rapport, almost always 5☆ and high percentage that tip.


----------



## Enigma247 (Feb 20, 2018)

I really don't get it only thing I can't take is a single passenger that sits directly behind me. If they want to ride up front send em to me no big deal here.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

New feature on Uber should let you set seat preferences.


----------



## Enigma247 (Feb 20, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> Meh, who knows?
> 
> 
> Well, I prefer they STFU, even if it means sacrificing some tips.
> ...


Perhaps you are not meant to function in a customer service role. It seems you may be happier doing something with far less human interaction. I believe your anger in internal to you and in no way the passengers.

Stay in your lane and know your role.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> As a matter of customer service I let people sit wherever they want, I just don't like them in the back. I'm truly surprised how many drivers have a problem with people in the front. Are you all former taxi drivers or something?


Ahem, whether you like it or not, we are all defacto taxi drivers just like yourself. Please stop with your ridiculous analogies.


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> New feature on Uber should let you set seat preferences.


It available now:
Preference:
1. Drive
Or
2. Delete Driver's App

Simple job, Simple choices


----------



## Driver_Down (Dec 11, 2018)

Enigma247 said:


> Perhaps you are not meant to function in a customer service role. It seems you may be happier doing something with far less human interaction. I believe your anger in internal to you and in no way the passengers.
> 
> Stay in your lane and know your role.


I agree. I know a guy who cannot interact with humans very well yet still applied for a customer service job! Lol can tell you that didn't last long. Now he's in the back doing inventory and is much much happier. I mean the pax get old boring etc, but it is a lot of customer service unfortunately.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Driver_Down said:


> I agree. I know a guy who cannot interact with humans very well yet still applied for a customer service job! Lol can tell you that didn't last long. Now he's in the back doing inventory and is much much happier. I mean the pax get old boring etc, but it is a lot of customer service unfortunately.


Who cares what you agree with!
How much, or little, are your earning? LOL


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

bonum exactoris said:


> It available now:
> Preference:
> 1. Drive
> Or
> ...


No I mean seat preferences for the riders


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Lythium said:


> My wife gets motion sickness in the back, so I definitely understand that, and other people just like the company. Like some here though I don't like to have single passengers sitting behind me where I can't see them. If it's the side I pick them up on I get it, but I have a minivan with automatic sliding doors. Back when I first started driving I would open up my rear passenger door as they approached (before I learned to wait and verify identity first). There have been a few times where I've had pax approach my vehicle from the the front or back where they can see that I've opened up a door for them, but they still go to the closed driver side door to sit behind me for no apparent reason (the passenger side is always to the curb, so logically it's the safest side to get in on anyway).
> 
> I don't know if it's a military thing or what, but I don't like having people behind me if I can avoid it, especially if there's an alternative. Fortunately my van has the wide angle child mirror, so as soon as they sit behind me I very loudly and obviously put it down so that I can see them, and I tend to talk to them more than normal to keep them engaged with me and to let them know that I'm paying attention to them. A few of them have been annoyed by the constant conversation (usually it's single males who obviously don't like being watched), but if you don't want to talk to me sit in the rear passenger seat and stare at your phone the whole time like a normal human being!
> 
> ...


Actually that depends on the car, because many have shorter headrests in the middle, and that's a huge safety issue unless you're short. So for children, yes. For most adults, no. Of course it depends on the vehicle.


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Perhaps your opinion is worthless? Actually, on second thought, it is! Yes, I make way, waayyyy more money than you.


?Old Chinese Proverb:?

Big Winds come from Empty Caves


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Taksomotor said:


> I am actually surprised that so many passengers choose to take the back seat. I like it when they take the front seat. It is just a nicer experience for me. I like people overall.


And how long have you been doing this? Because I like people a lot less now...


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> No I mean seat preferences for the riders


??"MAMAS‼ Don't let ur babies ? grow up to be uber drivers ?" ??


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

bonum exactoris said:


> ?Old Chinese Proverb:?
> 
> Big Winds come from Empty Caves


Ummm .....yeahhhh.
Panda Express sounds good!


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> Ahem, whether you like it or not, we are all defacto taxi drivers just like yourself. Please stop with your ridiculous analogies.


No we are not. Please take your brain out of stupid mode and stop spreading misinformation. It is factually irrefutable that we are not. If you think you are, that's just your personal state of mind and you're wrong. They are different in hundreds of ways.

It's not about preference, it's about facts.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> No we are not. Please take your brain out of stupid mode and stop spreading misinformation. It is factually irrefutable that we are not. If you think are, that's just your personal state of mind and you're wrong. They are different in hundreds of ways.


Ok, please back uo your statement.
Hundreds of ways, huh!
Lets hear 'em.
Factually irrefutable OMG...LOL


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

theMezz said:


> on ebay


Do they have an Ebay store with other signs?


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

> Lets hear 'em.
> Factually irrefutable OMG...LOL


Oh you want to know the facts?

For starters I take showers and flawlessly clean and maintain my really expensive car. For seconds I don't use Uber for direct income, it's my screw around money. I use it to steal customers that would otherwise cost me a fortune to advertise to and divert to my other businesses. Do cab companies allow their drivers to steal customers or would they sue you for that? Cuz I know for a fact I can do it with impunity driving rideshare.

If you feel like a taxi driver, it's probably because you suck, your car sucks and you're doing it wrong.

You want some more? You want it hard? Taxi can take unaccompanied minor. You can't.

Pleas continue making me laugh.


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

❌Every Wednesday 
Increased hostility ♨
On UP.net

Why do u think that is?


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

bonum exactoris said:


> ❌Every Wednesday
> Increased hostility ♨
> On UP.net
> 
> Why do u think that is?


Hahaha well in my case it's just a fluke. I'm always super hostile and confrontational if someone calls me out on something whilst being wrong. Otherwise I'm a very nice guy!


----------



## Driver_Down (Dec 11, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> Who cares what you agree with!
> How much, or little, are your earning? LOL


Just cemented the fact you are an unhappy human. Sucks I know.

Lol more than enough to live, but not enough for my ego nor intellect. Pretty sure I worked harder than most was clearing nearly $300 everyday prior to losing the mojo.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Driver_Down said:


> Just cemented the fact you are an unhappy human. Sucks I know.
> 
> Lol more than enough to live, but not enough for my ego nor intellect. Pretty sure I worked harder than most was clearing nearly $300 everyday prior to losing the mojo.


Why did you lose the mojo man?


----------



## SkidRow (Nov 26, 2016)

bonum exactoris said:


> ?Old Chinese Proverb:?
> 
> Big Winds come from Empty Caves


If it wasn't empty, it wouldn't be a cave.

*A teapot is useful not for what you can see. It is useful for what you cannot see - its emptiness.*
-- Lao Tzu


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> Why did you lose the mojo man?


Perhaps too many front seat riders...


----------



## BigBadBob (May 20, 2018)

In my humble experience, most women will ride in the back. being a male driver, I'm ok with that. I do find though, that these same women will ride up front if its around the 3rd or 4th time they have ridden with me. I think its a degree of trust with the regular passengers. Its a crazy world out there and some people are just naturally cautious with strangers. Like previous posters, I don't really care where they sit, but am on edge when a single male sits directly behind me.


----------



## SkidRow (Nov 26, 2016)

UberAdrian said:


> Why did you lose the mojo man?


Mojo Man was stabbed by an Uber driver.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

I just realized something that might sway a front / back riders decision. 

My pickup locks all doors upon achieving 10mph. Rear doors cannot be unlocked from inside or outside (no key in outside, no unlock on inside). Perhaps riders are afraid of being stuck in back and can't bail. 

Just a thought.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Driver_Down said:


> Just cemented the fact you are an unhappy human. Sucks I know.
> 
> Lol more than enough to live, but not enough for my ego nor intellect. Pretty sure I worked harder than most was clearing nearly $300 everyday prior to losing the mojo.


Really?
Once again, I make more money than you.
Work smarter, not harder!


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

SkidRow said:


> If it wasn't empty, it wouldn't be a cave.
> 
> *A teapot is useful not for what you can see. It is useful for what you cannot see - its emptiness.*
> -- Lao Tzu


?What did Neanderthals live in? Split Level w/vinyl siding ?
Caves were shelter

@Another Uber Driver took this image over 65,000 years ago


----------



## Driver_Down (Dec 11, 2018)

UberAdrian said:


> Why did you lose the mojo man?


Grinding 6+ days a week 12 hr days gets ya - add in reading these forums for a little too long and the overall pessimistic attitudes starting creeping in me. In a sense it was better before when all I extracted from the site was knowledge. Got extremely stale and then add in the fact saturation hit, then later on add in the rate reduction. All mixed together adds for a boiling pot. I know what I made consistently for over a years and within months becomes exhausting trying to adjust and do okay, but have it sitting in your mind all the negatives. You're driving for LESS pay than before when you're service and skillset etc imo driving expertise has gone up. I'd have to guesstimate myself at 200k total miles driven/ridden in 7-8 years. 60k would be Uber Miles essentially in HEAVY TRAFFIC in all conditions of varying terrain.

Personally for me though is the wait times now in between rides. It used to be so busy I would work practically my entire shifts with little to no break/s at times. Nowadays can be online on both platforms and be DRIVING around which I never used to do since I could get ping even in dead remote areas. It's sucks badly sometimes going 30+ mins with a ping. Hurts the hourly at the end of the day and that's all I really look at, but I have to literally figure out cancel this ride/ long haul or the latter I've resorted to a lot more now is simply leaving the meter running until I get my next ping since they're taking such ginormous cuts now always on your mind taking a rating hit if you overdo it and get a fare recalculated ( happened maybe 3x in 2 years, but always on the back of your mind which again not pleasant since you truly don't want pax to pay more then they paid screwing everyone in the process/ take the shitty surge vs surge going away and wasting 20 mins trying to catch that nice surge long trip WHICH always came if you were patient enough. Good luck trying that now!


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Most of my up-fronters are seniors going to or leaving from physical therapy.
I did have a young couple once where the man asked me if his wife can sit up front with me, because she gets car sick in the back seat. 
In any case, I don't care where they sit, but between the front passenger seat and the rear seat behind me, I'd rather they sit next to me.


----------



## Driver_Down (Dec 11, 2018)

Illini said:


> Most of my up-fronters are seniors going to or leaving from physical therapy.
> I did have a young couple once where the man asked me if his wife can sit up front with me, because she gets car sick in the back seat.
> In any case, I don't care where they sit, but between the front passenger seat and the rear seat behind me, I'd rather they sit next to me.


Right?! I always get confused by pax when they mention other drivers get so irate and say no only back seats. I usually have a lumbar support on the front and it's stop most people, but once they ask I always yes of course I truly do not care. As mentioned many times if you CHAT with the pax or not regardless front seaters are generally more conscientious and confident thus you can work convos in your favor and they also tend to tip fairly well. Hardly ever get front seaters who aren't rad persons or didn't tip something. There's a reassign a good amount of us are mentioning front seaters tend to tip, probably cause they go through drivers who don't let them even though they know "technically they DID PAY to sit in any of the 4 sears in an UberX". Therefore you come off super ******y if you say no.

I'd never do it, but if I was an arrogant pqxhole I'd lay into a driver for not letting me sit as of my own choosing. It throws red flags instantly to someone as to why an ordinary human being would not let you sit in a SEAT next to them? Like alright damn bruh you got some issues I see, but okay back seat it is I guess? See how that comes off as a pax


----------



## molls (Mar 12, 2019)

I'm fine with one person out of a group sitting up front, or a single woman, but if a man wants to sit up front I will flat-out say it makes me uncomfortable and I'd prefer him to sit in the back. I've never gotten any pushback about it. I keep a kleenex box on the passenger seat to discourage them.

If an elderly or disabled person would rather sit up front I'm fine with that. Although in my Outback the back seats are really nice and roomy.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

Perhaps I should put my dog in front seat. Emotional Support to decrease Road and Pax Rage. 

I wonder what kind of complaints I would get on that one. Betcha U/L want proof of registration!


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> I'll be quick about this.
> I absolutely despise single paxs who try and/or ask to sit in the front seat.
> Most get the message by way of the seat being pulled up as close to the dash as possible.
> The one paxhole who recently insisted, got a perfect view of my taillights. Just sit and relax in the back where it is far roomier anyway.


i prefer pax up from its better then behind me i can keep and eye on them and usually its an indicator of a friendlier person. pax that sit up from tip more times then not i have notcied.


----------



## Pegasus (Oct 27, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> I guess I'm in the "I don't care where they sit" crowd on this one. But hey, there always needs to be something to complain about. :thumbup:


This.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Just leave a dozen loose bullets and shotgun shells on the front seats they will either sit in the back or cancel for quick cancel fee


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> I'll be quick about this.
> I absolutely despise single paxs who try and/or ask to sit in the front seat.
> Most get the message by way of the seat being pulled up as close to the dash as possible.
> The one paxhole who recently insisted, got a perfect view of my taillights. Just sit and relax in the back where it is far roomier anyway.


During multiple Pool and Express Pool rides, where there may be as many as 5 pax's in the Vehicle at any one time, it is often necessary to have one sit in the front seat. If you have an XL rated SUV, it saves the driver from having to rearrange the rear seating. One other reason why pax's like the front seat is that an dver growing population of riders have various degrees or stages of motion sickness and the front seat offers them some psychological relief. The seat behind the driver and front passenger seat is by far is the preferred default.



Pegasus said:


> This.


Talk about pax complaints......we serve adults who have accounts and credit cards. We think of them as pax's and riders and try our best to give everyone a 5-Star ride. If the seat position us not to their liking, they should feel free to adjust it forward or backward for their comfort. Do they do this ir verbalize their discomfort? NO! They put in a complaint to Uver at the end if the ride. if the vehicle cabin temperature is not to their liking, do they ask the driver to adjust the temperature? NO! They complain to Uber at the end of the ride. What is wrong with pax's whom we consider to be adults? Uber sends us a form response. Riders NEED to become more responsible as human beings.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

The last rider that said that to me got left at the curb. Unless to are a very generous cash upfront tipper you will ride where I tell you!!! MY car, MY rules!!!. Good luck with your ratings!


----------



## Pegasus (Oct 27, 2018)

NoTipForYou said:


> Listen up morons, I am a "pax hole" as you unemployable sloths posing as important business owners refer to us, if I want to sit up front I will sit up front.
> 
> I am paying you for your service. I'm not doing you a favor by riding in your car. I call the shots. I will sit quietly in the front seat as I choose or not choose.





OrlUberOffDriver said:


> The last rider that said that to me got left at the curb. Unless to are a very generous cash upfront tipper you will ride where I tell you!!! MY car, MY rules!!!. Good luck with your ratings!


Very aggressive attitudes the pair of you. Both deserving of the other.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> I'll be quick about this.
> I absolutely despise single paxs who try and/or ask to sit in the front seat.
> Most get the message by way of the seat being pulled up as close to the dash as possible.
> The one paxhole who recently insisted, got a perfect view of my taillights. Just sit and relax in the back where it is far roomier anyway.


If you get uncomfortable with a rider sitting in the front seat then you shouldn't be a driver.


----------



## Tweetyyy (Dec 19, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> I put on an act if they want to be up front, sorta like "Oh you wanna' sit up front? Ok, just give me a minute (as I very, very, slowly move my bag and other stuff). They always get impatient and say: "Ah its alright, I'll just sit in the back" followed by a " Wow, its quite comfortable back here!"
> Duhhhhh.....paxholes!
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly...my car my rules..sit in back so my cam recorder can scan u...lol


----------



## Derpdederpdederp (Mar 23, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> I'll be quick about this.
> I absolutely despise single paxs who try and/or ask to sit in the front seat.
> Most get the message by way of the seat being pulled up as close to the dash as possible.
> The one paxhole who recently insisted, got a perfect view of my taillights. Just sit and relax in the back where it is far roomier anyway.


I bring my dog and she sits up front with me that really discourages people from sitting up front


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> If you get uncomfortable with a rider sitting in the front seat then you shouldn't be a driver.


OMG, such a typical response from a know-it-all. Shouldn't be a driver blahblahblah...can you be anymore original? Probably not!



Unleaded said:


> During multiple Pool and Express Pool rides, where there may be as many as 5 pax's in the Vehicle at any one time, it is often necessary to have one sit in the front seat. If you have an XL rated SUV, it saves the driver from having to rearrange the rear seating. One other reason why pax's like the front seat is that an dver growing population of riders have various degrees or stages of motion sickness and the front seat offers them some psychological relief. The seat behind the driver and front passenger seat is by far is the preferred default.
> 
> 
> Talk about pax complaints......we serve adults who have accounts and credit cards. We think of them as pax's and riders and try our best to give everyone a 5-Star ride. If the seat position us not to their liking, they should feel free to adjust it forward or backward for their comfort. Do they do this ir verbalize their discomfort? NO! They put in a complaint to Uver at the end if the ride. if the vehicle cabin temperature is not to their liking, do they ask the driver to adjust the temperature? NO! They complain to Uber at the end of the ride. What is wrong with pax's whom we consider to be adults? Uber sends us a form response. Riders NEED to become more responsible as human beings.


I NEVER accept pool. N-E-V-E-R!!!


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> OMG, such a typical response from a know-it-all. Shouldn't be a driver blahblahblah...can you be anymore original? Probably not!
> 
> 
> I NEVER accept pool. N-E-V-E-R!!!


Lol coming from the guy who made the typical " I dont like riders sitting in the front seat" thread number 2,329..way to be original. Im starting to see that your post are more trolls and looking for a response then actually looking for answers.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I could care less where a rider sits in the car as long as I’m getting paid.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Lol coming from the guy who made the typical " I dont like riders sitting in the front seat" thread number 2,329..way to be original. Im starting to see that your post are more trolls and looking for a response then actually looking for answers.


Go cry to your boyfriend.


----------



## warsaw (Apr 8, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> I'll be quick about this.
> I absolutely despise single paxs who try and/or ask to sit in the front seat.
> Most get the message by way of the seat being pulled up as close to the dash as possible.
> The one paxhole who recently insisted, got a perfect view of my taillights. Just sit and relax in the back where it is far roomier anyway.


I love it when single women choose to sit next to me and start conversations.
Extra brownie points, if they look good and smell heavenly!

The worst offenders are Indians who're used to sitting in the front when they get into taxicabs back home, because the drivers feel bad, if a single male rider sits in the back.

Please remember that personal space and social norms are quite different from nation to nation, so what's expected over here is different from what's normal overseas. Take that with a grain of salt, but that's life!


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

I don't like people sitting up front with me. I do the night crowd and bar scene. Too often, multiple people get in the car and the one up front is yelling to the ones in back. I get tired of the yelling in my ear. Also, they'll have conversations and I don't feel comfortable in my own car with them conversing around me. Sometimes, the conversations are a bit rowdy or controversial. Also, when I do early morning pickups, I don't want people in my front seat. Morning breath ain't anything to laugh at. Finally, I just don't want to talk to people if I don't feel like it. So what if it doesn't earn me tips? If I get a tip, I'm happy. If I don't, I'm cool. I'm not interested in compromising my personal comfort for tips. I'm already comfortable enough being a subservient driver taking assclowns to their destinations.

Having said all that, in many parts of the world, when people order a hired car or taxi, they sit up front. There's no country I've been to where when I get in the back, I'm met with astonishment. So if a foreigned attempts to get up front, I'll not be as surprised.

In any case, I have so much in my front seat, they're forced to sit in back. I have five seats back there and I'm doing uberx, so there's plenty of space. If I get 4 passengers and they complain about not having enough room in the back, then it's tailights for them.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Oh, I love controversial. And I like listening to what people talk about. The best I heard was this professional woman, who got in the car and asked me right away if I would mind if she made a call to her lawyer. I said, no problem, go ahead.

So she calls this lawyer, supposedly, and starts talking about getting a restraining order against a guy who has her sexual pictures and threatens to make them public. Then apparently the lawyer asks what is in the pictures and she goes on describing pretty much some real porn stuff.

Whoa! I am not even sure anymore that she was really talking to a lawyer. I suspect she was putting on a talk show for me cause she just gets excited sort of like exhibitionism kind.

When we arrived, she said sorry for all the details, have a good night and got off. She gave me a tip too, like with the cents, so one of those suggested tip amounts.


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I just don't get it. I could care less where they sit, just not crazy about the ones who sit directly behind you. Folks who sit up front tend to want to talk and are more likely to tip at least in my experience.


I agree. The ones sitting solo behind me makes me a little uncomfortable. I don't care if they sit in the front , as long as they don't block my visibility.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> Go cry to your boyfriend.


Typical response.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Are there any gay drivers?


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> I used to not mind if they sit in the front, for conversation reasons etc. The biggest issue I have now is visibility. There's a certain left turn I often make onto a certain one way street, at a stop sign instead of a stop light, and I need to be able to see the traffic coming at me from the right. Most pax don't get that and they just sit there stupidly as I duck and weave my head back and forth to see around them.


Just tried this.

So much easier to switch lanes during rush.

So much easier to spot potential red light runners.

Featured thread would be great.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Typical response.


And true!!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> Meh, who knows?
> 
> 
> Well, I prefer they STFU, even if it means sacrificing some tips.
> ...


Go back to driving a cab.


----------



## 5spdturbo (Jan 15, 2019)

Lythium said:


> My wife gets motion sickness in the back, so I definitely understand that, and other people just like the company. Like some here though I don't like to have single passengers sitting behind me where I can't see them. If it's the side I pick them up on I get it, but I have a minivan with automatic sliding doors. Back when I first started driving I would open up my rear passenger door as they approached (before I learned to wait and verify identity first). There have been a few times where I've had pax approach my vehicle from the the front or back where they can see that I've opened up a door for them, but they still go to the closed driver side door to sit behind me for no apparent reason (the passenger side is always to the curb, so logically it's the safest side to get in on anyway).
> 
> I don't know if it's a military thing or what, but I don't like having people behind me if I can avoid it, especially if there's an alternative. Fortunately my van has the wide angle child mirror, so as soon as they sit behind me I very loudly and obviously put it down so that I can see them, and I tend to talk to them more than normal to keep them engaged with me and to let them know that I'm paying attention to them. A few of them have been annoyed by the constant conversation (usually it's single males who obviously don't like being watched), but if you don't want to talk to me sit in the rear passenger seat and stare at your phone the whole time like a normal human being!
> 
> ...


Gotta be buckled up though...


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Go back to driving a cab.


We all drive a cab! DUHHHH!!!!


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Not me, I don't drive a cab. I drive my own car, same that I use to drive my family. And it is too good for a cab.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Go back to driving a cab.





RideshareUSA said:


> We all drive a cab! DUHHHH!!!!


Perhaps one day, you'll figure out how to be profitable? Good luck, 'cause you're 'gonna need it!



Taksomotor said:


> Not me, I don't drive a cab. I drive my own car, same that I use to drive my family. And it is too good for a cab.


You drive a cab/uber/lyft.
Believe what you want. Nobody cares!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I dont mind if pax sit up front.

I like to ride up front.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Hi. Been driving for 3 years, but don't spend much time here. Reading the comments makes me wish the driver's feedback rating accompanied the forum profile. I am far less than perfect myself but I do strive for the highest driver rating (a nuerotic impulse that I cannot really justify), and thus don't block people from sitting in front. But sometimes people who are repulsive sit up front (there's almost a "repulsive pax to wanting-to-sit-upfront ratio" going on there) and I am uncomfortable the whole trip. For just the first time last week I told a passenger of a particular girth who was headed to the front seat that I'd prefer if they sit in the back. There was no tell, but I likely hurt her feelings. People feel rejected quite easily and I don't like sponsoring that.

Prior to scrapping up some marbles last week, I used the lock-the-front-door when you see an undesirable heading to the car routine. That actually worked every time, but I only did it if they were distracted.

That's all. In my off hours I ponder whether Lyft or Uber is the worst ride-share company for drivers.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Perhaps one day, you'll figure out how to be profitable? Good luck, 'cause you're 'gonna need it!
> 
> 
> You drive a cab/uber/lyft.
> Believe what you want. Nobody cares!


Well, you live in Miami. That says it all.


----------



## TheUbernaut (Nov 20, 2018)

I find it greatly depends on the passenger. I don't like people up front, but some are more "tolerable" than others. I keep my computer on the front seat and that discourages most from attempting to sit there. I also put the seat forward and intentionally pull the car forward to "offer" the back seat.

I have received a lower rating on several occasions, but still have a 4.89. So.... I'll continue the practice.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

TheUbernaut said:


> I find it greatly depends on the passenger. I don't like people up front, but some are more "tolerable" than others. I keep my computer on the front seat and that discourages most from attempting to sit there. I also put the seat forward and intentionally pull the car forward to "offer" the back seat.
> 
> I have received a lower rating on several occasions, but still have a 4.89. So.... I'll continue the practice.


I agree with all your points. Additionally, I issue a one star rating to all paxs who attempt to get in my front seat unless of course, they tip me in cash. That usually gets them a reprieve from me.


----------



## TheUbernaut (Nov 20, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> I agree with all your points. Additionally, I issue a one star rating to all paxs who attempt to get in my front seat unless of course, they tip me in cash. That usually gets them a reprieve from me.


Yes... I like cash :wink:


----------



## clmre (Apr 17, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> I'll be quick about this.
> I absolutely despise single paxs who try and/or ask to sit in the front seat.
> Most get the message by way of the seat being pulled up as close to the dash as possible.
> The one paxhole who recently insisted, got a perfect view of my taillights. Just sit and relax in the back where it is far roomier anyway.


well you guys would absolutely hate driving Uber in Australia then...here, everyone and I mean everyone sits in the front... cant really see the left side mirror properly to check if safe to change lanes but they dont care... just get in front, turn towards the driver and pepper him with personal questions, basically cover your entire life in bullet points up to this fateful moment ... I love the cultural expectation in US the consumer will naturally just slide in the back


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

"Listen up morons, I am a “pax hole” as you unemployable sloths posing as important business owners refer to us, if I want to sit up front I will sit up front.

I am paying you for your service. I’m not doing you a favor by riding in your car. I call the shots. I will sit quietly in the front seat as I choose or not choose. "

LOL. You can shout that to the world as I leave your self-important butt on the curb. I don't need any "favors" from people like you, thank you very much.

"New feature on Uber should let you set seat preferences."

I actually think that this is an excellent suggestion! However, if implemented, you will need to pay additional to get features such as windows and adjustable seats.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

All seats next to an exit should cost riders more. Just like the airlines. 

?


----------



## Ishurue (Oct 20, 2018)

when i use uber as a PAX i always take front seat. 

makes interesting ride as im also a Driver .

if i want trip downtown in back ill go commit a crime lmao .


----------



## I Aint Jo Mama (May 2, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I just don't get it. I could care less where they sit, just not crazy about the ones who sit directly behind you. Folks who sit up front tend to want to talk and are more likely to tip at least in my experience.


Exactly. Plus I can keep an eye on them but I def get more tips talking to pax when they are upfront with me


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> I agree with all your points. Additionally, I issue a one star rating to all paxs who attempt to get in my front seat unless of course, they tip me in cash. That usually gets them a reprieve from me.


And, when riding, will continue one ☆, no tip and write up for drivers refusing front seat!


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> And, when riding, will continue one ☆, no tip and write up for drivers refusing front seat!


Guess what? Nobody cares!


----------



## UbersFinest (Mar 4, 2019)

I had once who sits in front and tries to make a conversation with a bad breath. I tried to avoid the conversation but he keeps on talking.


----------



## Fenster (Feb 2, 2019)

I never thought about caring where they sit, when they ask I say "it's up to you."

I'd rather have them sitting next to me than directly behind me.


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

Taksomotor said:


> Are there any gay drivers?


Yes


----------



## Spike72 (Jan 18, 2017)

Here's things that have only happened with people that sit in the passenger seat:

1. They adjust my radio without asking.
2. They have started tugging on the cords to my phone(s) so they can use *MY* aux cord
3. They have reached over to the steering wheel to honk the horn (of course, I didn't know that and assumed they were reaching for the wheel).
4. Have messed with my tip jar - including trying to reach into it.
5. Opened my glove compartment or center console (there's no reason for them to be in either).
6. Have screamed *through* me to talk to the passengers in the back.
7. Have reached over to fiddle with the transmission (in my vehicle, it's a knob, not a stick).

None of these situations ever happen with people who sit in the rear seats. And, since I drive an XL-qualifying vehicle, my new policy is that only XL rides get access to the front seat.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

UbersFinest said:


> I had once who sits in front and tries to make a conversation with a bad breath. I tried to avoid the conversation but he keeps on talking.


Yup, been there. Done that!
The worst bad breath of cigarettes and coffee hitting me like a roundhouse each time from Mike Tyson!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Spike72 said:


> Here's things that have only happened with people that sit in the passenger seat:
> 
> 1. They adjust my radio without asking.
> 2. They have started tugging on the cords to my phone(s) so they can use *MY* aux cord
> ...


I've had people play with the radio and start to touch my phone. Both of those are 1 warning offenses. Second time the ride is over. Most of the issues you mention are zero or 1 warning but you seem to have had much worse luck than me. My biggest issue is when they go for the volume on the radio and I have to tell them no.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> Guess what? Nobody cares!


Guess what else? And likewise! ?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Guess what else? And likewise! ?


Fine! Now go play on the freeway.


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

It's always a red flag to any paxhole who tries to sit up front. You know they will most likely be drunk and or touchy feely or distracting you...Every single damn time


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

crowuber said:


> It's always a red flag to any paxhole who tries to sit up front. You know they will most likely be drunk and or touchy feely or distracting you...Every single damn time


Nope. Normal stuff.



MiamiKid said:


> Nope. Normal stuff.


Always a red flag when driver refuses front seat.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

In the end it's your car,I get it uber pays peanuts n paxs can be assholes. The person is still your customer ,they should be able to sit where they want. I can see not eating,smoking,etc in the car.

You got tolerate people and provide some level of customer service. If something like this annoys you so much ,besides it being a safety issue,maybe reconsider this gig.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

tc49821 said:


> In the end it's your car,I get it uber pays peanuts n paxs can be assholes. The person is still your customer ,they should be able to sit where they want. I can see not eating,smoking,etc in the car.
> 
> You got tolerate people and provide some level of customer service. If something like this annoys you so much ,besides it being a safety issue,maybe reconsider this gig.


Thanks. Such original advice. SMH


----------



## SoFlaDriver (Aug 11, 2018)

Doesn't bother me. Much anyway. I do kind of make a show of reaching over and sliding the seat back and mentioning that, since most people sit in back, I keep it slid way forward so it's more roomy in back. So far though that hasn't resulted in anyone actually changing their minds and taking the roomier option. I think maybe some people just feel a little awkward being in the back, like I'm their chauffeur or something? Or they want to be friendlier?

But for those who keep their front seats covered with clutter to discourage it, what do you do when a large group shows up and you need to use that front seat for one of them?


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> Thanks. Such original advice. SMH


Basically it's practical advice,thxs champ.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

tc49821 said:


> Basically it's practical advice,thxs champ.


More like practically useless advice. 
Thxs Pal


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Nope. Normal stuff.
> 
> 
> Always a red flag when driver refuses front seat.


Guess what, Genius? Your still a taxi driver and always will be!


----------



## SkidRow (Nov 26, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> Your still a taxi driver and always will be!


Why is this important?


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

SoFlaDriver said:


> Doesn't bother me. Much anyway. I do kind of make a show of reaching over and sliding the seat back and mentioning that, since most people sit in back, I keep it slid way forward so it's more roomy in back. So far though that hasn't resulted in anyone actually changing their minds and taking the roomier option. I think maybe some people just feel a little awkward being in the back, like I'm their chauffeur or something? Or they want to be friendlier?
> 
> But for those who keep their front seats covered with clutter to discourage it, what do you do when a large group shows up and you need to use that front seat for one of them?


Yes, I don't understand how you can have your front seat covered in crap, and then handle more than 3 riders. Unless you are in an xl that can handle four or 6 in the rear seats?


----------



## applesvt (Dec 14, 2017)

after seeing this post I did this experiment, just out of curiosity. I moved the front seat very far forward, and leaned the back forward so its not as appealing an option. It also makes a ton of leg room for the back seat. What happened was some riders would open the front door, then immediately close it and go in the back and seem just fine and happy about it. i only did this for half a day. it seems to be about 50/50 that riders expect to sit in the front vs the back. Everyone has different expecations of riders. I would prefer if they all sat in the back unless there were 3 or more. but i don't really mind if they sit up front, but think its nice when they ask if they can.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Spike72 said:


> Here's things that have only happened with people that sit in the passenger seat:
> 
> 1. They adjust my radio without asking.
> 2. They have started tugging on the cords to my phone(s) so they can use *MY* aux cord
> ...


#6 would be told to quiet down. 1 and 2 get a stern ONE TIME warning,the rest instant ejection.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Spike72 said:


> Here's things that have only happened with people that sit in the passenger seat:
> 
> 1. They adjust my radio without asking.
> 2. They have started tugging on the cords to my phone(s) so they can use *MY* aux cord
> ...


Am, both, driver and rider. If it's me you're picking up, I WILL take the front seat. Period!


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> Really? Once you have the data to support that statement, I'll believe it.
> 
> 
> Clearly, if they try to sit on your hand, they are seeking something more than just a ride!


When you post the data refuting his, then i'll believe it...maybe



AveragePerson said:


> Why I prefer to sit upfront.
> 
> 1. Less motion sickness
> 2. Better view
> ...


You also have easy access to the driver, which makes him/her vulnerable to things.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Tom Oldman said:


> What is it with fricking paxholes wanna seat in front. From now on, I'm gonna show them my tail light ad well.


Paxholes?? Really? Let's clean it up folks.

This kind of attitude deserves one ☆, zero tip and write up.



ctacer said:


> We're expected to keep our trunks clear for luggage, and our backseats spotless for passengers - most of us spend the bulk of the day in the car and so it is our office - my front seat is my desk - it simply is not available and there are LOTS of items on that seat which cannot be moved. Also past experiences is they want to sit in front then expect you to carry a conversation - I will chat politely but not if forced. My ratings and tips are great thus so far this has not posed any issues yet...


Will sit where I want. Write up, if denied. My goal is deactivation, free rides. Working great, so far.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> Because I said so!
> 
> 
> The only burning question I have is: "How do I receive, The Gift of Fish?"


Drive for professional fishermen. I get tipped with fish now and then.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Fargle said:


> Drive for professional fishermen. I get tipped with fish now and then.


?


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> ?


I drop them off at their house. I'm asked to wait and they come back out with a ziplock bag of fish which is given to me. Thus, a gift of fish.


----------



## KingsFan33 (Mar 31, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Meh, who knows?
> 
> 
> Well, I prefer they STFU, even if it means sacrificing some tips.
> ...


I had a female pax tonight, got in rear seat, said, if you don't mind, I'm gonna put on my headphones and zone out, if you don't mind. My reply "Sure, you're paying for the ride, no worries". Had my music already playing, not a big deal. Got my tip after was all said and done. I can talk if they want to, I can also just drive


----------



## CDP (Nov 11, 2018)

Get yer azz in the back seat. Had 3 try to ride shotgun this weekend. That seat is for the 3rd pax. I just tell them "backseat, please? With just you, its a visibility issue" and 1 dude wanted to set up office in my front seat. I tiold him it was better in the back, and that his laptop must interfere with my operation of the manual transmission.


----------



## Doggy-Style1994 (Mar 31, 2019)

Hmmm... I guess why I'm getting some good tips. I prefer single riders to ride up front. I don't like rideing in the back personally so that's why I don't mind if they sit in front and I encourage it. By the looks of the reply's I'm alone lol.



RideshareUSA said:


> Meh, who knows?
> 
> 
> Well, I prefer they STFU, even if it means sacrificing some tips.
> ...


That must be boring as hell for you and the rider. I talk to everyone when they get in my car. I love talking to strangers lol


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

I sometimes have the other problem. Occasionally I will get the venerable "Motor Mouth" and will tell them to hold on while I change lanes, turn, brake, etc just to get a break. Typically good tippers, most vent about what happened at job / date were just picked up from.

I should throw some of those convos on youtube. Lot of good stuff.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Doggy-Style1994 said:


> Hmmm... I guess why I'm getting some good tips. I prefer single riders to ride up front. I don't like rideing in the back personally so that's why I don't mind if they sit in front and I encourage it. By the looks of the reply's I'm alone lol.
> 
> 
> That must be boring as hell for you and the rider. I talk to everyone when they get in my car. I love talking to strangers lol


Not boring at all. Then again, I'm not one to be captivated by the typical rider and their intellect. If you want to avoid boredom, pocketing $200 - $300 per day seems to do the trick!


----------



## SoFlaDriver (Aug 11, 2018)

krbjmpr said:


> I sometimes have the other problem. Occasionally I will get the venerable "Motor Mouth" and will tell them to hold on while I change lanes, turn, brake, etc just to get a break. Typically good tippers, most vent about what happened at job / date were just picked up from.
> 
> I should throw some of those convos on youtube. Lot of good stuff.


Yes, you soon find out that HBO's Taxicab Confessions was on to something. Some people love to bare their souls to total strangers they'll likely never encounter again in their lives.


----------



## Mmmc (Jun 29, 2018)

I do know that some people get car sick sitting in the back others feel anxious. I dont have a problem where my pax sits. For drivers who dont want pax behind them keep your drivers seat as far back as possible. If pax enters on that side suggest they would have more room if they slide over. A few still say "its ok I am fine". I am tall with long legs and my seat is back as far as it can go so most happily move over.


----------



## Nightowl59 (Mar 2, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Really?
> How does sitting up front in a car reduce motion sickness? Placebo effect, right?
> Better view? Why? Are you driving or just driving the driver nuts with your directions?
> Try those excuses with me and you get to watch my taillights!
> ...


Really? As a paying, possibly tipping, "paxhole" I don't care what you think. Just drive and let me sit where I wish.
Have you ever had motion sickness? Shouldn't judge. js


----------



## MaximusMurkimus (Jun 2, 2016)

Devil's advocate.

I'm a driver (3 years and counting) but I get absolute motion sickness in the back. Last Uber ride I took I asked to sit in the front and was able to nap the entire ride. Gave them a few bucks as gratitude.

Not quite sure why people are so anal about front seat. I'd prefer that over sitting directly behind me any day of the week.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I make all mine ride in the trunk. 

My car, my rules. 

But they get mints and water.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Nightowl59 said:


> Really? As a paying, possibly tipping, "paxhole" I don't care what you think. Just drive and let me sit where I wish.
> Have you ever had motion sickness? Shouldn't judge. js


Too bad. My car along with my judgements.
Motion sickness you say? Then carry some medication. Not my problem!


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> Too bad. My car along with my judgements.
> Motion sickness you say? Then carry some medication. Not my problem!


Until he pukes. Then you'll charge him a cleaning fee even though it's your fault


----------



## Uberexit (Mar 23, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Happens to me too, I give them a "wait a second please". Rate them 1 because I know I am getting the same.


I never rate anyone less than 5 unless something serious happens. Don't want To waste brain cells. Just focused on the next ride. I live in busy area and only drive during rush hrs.


----------



## Warrior79 (Mar 6, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Yup, I'm with the "I don't care where they sit" crowd too. If they keep their mouth shut for the ride aside from acknowledging me, that's a big plus too. FIVE STARS, guaranteed.
> 
> The only place that irks me is single riders (Especially men) sitting directly behind me. I almost never allow it late at night.


I hate that shit too. My very first Lyft ride some tweaker tried to rob me. Wanted the cash from the meter. Let that shit sink in. Thankfully he only grabbed me by the throat from behind. Had a few days worth of sore throat and a f ucked up voice but I'm former military and his night went from bad to worse in a hurry. But I did give him a free ride to the ER, and when I tracked down the owner of the phone he stole to order the ride she gave me a kiss on the cheek and $50. All in all not a bad night, but I love to tell the story to shady looking f ucks who sit right behind me in the wee hours for no reason. Especially when they slide across the seat to do it. I've even had a few of them act less shady and move back to the passenger side.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Warrior79 said:


> I hate that shit too. My very first Lyft ride some tweaker tried to rob me. Wanted the cash from the meter. Let that shit sink in. Thankfully he only grabbed me by the throat from behind. Had a few days worth of sore throat and a f ucked up voice but I'm former military and his night went from bad to worse in a hurry. But I did give him a free ride to the ER, and when I tracked down the owner of the phone he stole to order the ride she gave me a kiss on the cheek and $50. All in all not a bad night, but I love to tell the story to shady looking f ucks who sit right behind me in the wee hours for no reason. Especially when they slide across the seat to do it. I've even had a few of them act less shady and move back to the passenger side.


Glad you got out of that one alive. Thanks for your service btw.


----------



## Warrior79 (Mar 6, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Glad you got out of that one alive. Thanks for your service btw.


Me too. Just a guy doing his job, but thanks.



RideshareUSA said:


> Really? Once you have the data to support that statement, I'll believe it.
> 
> 
> Clearly, if they try to sit on your hand, they are seeking something more than just a ride!


If they did that to me I'd give a thumbs up. And I'd give them what for and five for doing that shit. And if they defend it even once? 1-☆ and a request for a phone #.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> I'll be quick about this.
> I absolutely despise single paxs who try and/or ask to sit in the front seat.
> Most get the message by way of the seat being pulled up as close to the dash as possible.
> The one paxhole who recently insisted, got a perfect view of my taillights. Just sit and relax in the back where it is far roomier anyway.


I prefer they sit in the back, and the laptop I keep laying on the front seat is usually enough of a hint. But if a pax requests it, I always say yes. The only thing I don't like about them sitting in the front is that they get in the way of me having a clear view out the right hand window, especially when I'm trying to make a left hand turn onto a busy street.


----------



## Pamela Bowers (Oct 2, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> I'll be quick about this.
> I absolutely despise single paxs who try and/or ask to sit in the front seat.
> Most get the message by way of the seat being pulled up as close to the dash as possible.
> The one paxhole who recently insisted, got a perfect view of my taillights. Just sit and relax in the back where it is far roomier anyway.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Pax who sit in the front seat I just assume are lonely and need a friend.


----------



## Pamela Bowers (Oct 2, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> I put on an act if they want to be up front, sorta like "Oh you wanna' sit up front? Ok, just give me a minute (as I very, very, slowly move my bag and other stuff). They always get impatient and say: "Ah its alright, I'll just sit in the back" followed by a " Wow, its quite comfortable back here!"
> Duhhhhh.....paxholes!
> 
> 
> ...


I keep a studded seat cover on my front passenger seat and I eagerly let them try to sit there....Works everytime! Lmbo



RideshareUSA said:


> I'll be quick about this.
> I absolutely despise single paxs who try and/or ask to sit in the front seat.
> Most get the message by way of the seat being pulled up as close to the dash as possible.
> The one paxhole who recently insisted, got a perfect view of my taillights. Just sit and relax in the back where it is far roomier anyway.


----------



## kbb (Jul 15, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> I'll be quick about this.
> I absolutely despise single paxs who try and/or ask to sit in the front seat.
> Most get the message by way of the seat being pulled up as close to the dash as possible.
> The one paxhole who recently insisted, got a perfect view of my taillights. Just sit and relax in the back where it is far roomier anyway.


most of the time i dont mind it if they are friendly....but when they sit and dont talk?? I had a guy who would not even look at me and it was a 30 minute ride, I was seriously holding a pen in my hand in case he tried something when he got out I was going to stab his eye....he was a weird dude


----------



## CDP (Nov 11, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Alot of you guys should not work with the public...some people have motion sickness and have to sit in the front...seeing how ALOT of you uber drivers and pax are helps me realize why america has been in a constant state of war since its begining...."you people" create problem and fear and hate out of thin air and just run with it...."you people" are a weird sick bunch!!!


If a person has "motion sickness", they don't have a welcoming spot in my car... oh, did I mention that I don't GAF how anyone "feels" anymore. Thx to UBERing!


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I’m getting the impression that only the female drivers are objecting to male pax in the front. And mostly when it’s a single rider. Is that correct?


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

kbb said:


> most of the time i dont mind it if they are friendly....but when they sit and dont talk?? I had a guy who would not even look at me and it was a 30 minute ride, I was seriously holding a pen in my hand in case he tried something when he got out I was going to stab his eye....he was a weird dude


I will try and stare at you constantly next time.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Nightowl59 said:


> Really? As a paying, possibly tipping, "paxhole" I don't care what you think. Just drive and let me sit where I wish.
> Have you ever had motion sickness? Shouldn't judge. js


I think that as a rider, if you are prone to motion sickness, make the request for the front seat but don't demand it. I am perfectly fine with anyone sitting in the front as long as it's a request. As soon as a pax starts making demands, that's when I get ready to kick them out. Just because you pay a couple bucks for a ride doesn't mean you own the car or get to override the owners rules. I've had 2 riders that started making demands and I wound up calling the police to get them out of the car. It's a bad omen when you start making demands.

Maybe you should send out a text message ahead of time to let the driver know you have a special need and give them the chance to cancel. If you want drivers to recognize that you get sick, then you in turn should recognize that they have reasonable cause to be fearful of strangers.


----------



## TripMcneely (Sep 7, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> I'll be quick about this.
> I absolutely despise single paxs who try and/or ask to sit in the front seat.
> Most get the message by way of the seat being pulled up as close to the dash as possible.
> The one paxhole who recently insisted, got a perfect view of my taillights. Just sit and relax in the back where it is far roomier anyway.


Pax who sit in front are usually weird. Lol


----------



## Trucker chick (Mar 31, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> I'll be quick about this.
> I absolutely despise single paxs who try and/or ask to sit in the front seat.
> Most get the message by way of the seat being pulled up as close to the dash as possible.
> The one paxhole who recently insisted, got a perfect view of my taillights. Just sit and relax in the back where it is far roomier anyway.


I don't mind if they want to sit upfront they're paying for the ride


----------



## JHDriverMan (Mar 22, 2017)

Lol all those crying about where people sit, makes me laugh. I drive XL/Select/Lux/Lux Black/Lux Black XL. I’ve had people ask to sit up front and some who just hop in, and honestly I don’t know why some are bothered by it. The only relevant complaint I have read so far was visibility out of the passenger side when turning. But do you make your wife/husband sit in the back when you go to the mall/movies so you can see better? I mean come on. Maybe I’m just not as jaded as most full time drivers (I am PT weekend warrior), but I actually enjoy conversation more than I do a dead silent ride. Whether it’s a 4 min ride or a 30 min ride. I feel like some of you really should find a profession more suited to your antisocial personalities. This job entails customer service, and there a lot of very uptight entitled drivers on these forums who seem offended that someone PAYING for a service would make minor requests for personal comfort. But to each his own....


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

wow, I'm the opposite to OP, i'd much prefer single pax to be sitting up front with me, and if you cant see out the side mirror there are some serious design issues going on, or they're very fat.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

yogi bear said:


> wow, I'm the opposite to OP, i'd much prefer single pax to be sitting up front with me, and if you cant see out the side mirror there are some serious design issues going on, or they're very fat.


Some drivers are just like paxs!


----------



## Texas citizen (Mar 22, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> I'll be quick about this.
> I absolutely despise single paxs who try and/or ask to sit in the front seat.
> Most get the message by way of the seat being pulled up as close to the dash as possible.
> The one paxhole who recently insisted, got a perfect view of my taillights. Just sit and relax in the back where it is far roomier anyway.


It doesn't bother me much, I don't like anyone sitting directly behind me. I will rather be able to see their movements, and sitting up front provides that sight.


----------



## KC4EVR (Mar 26, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> I'll be quick about this.
> I absolutely despise single paxs who try and/or ask to sit in the front seat.
> Most get the message by way of the seat being pulled up as close to the dash as possible.
> The one paxhole who recently insisted, got a perfect view of my taillights. Just sit and relax in the back where it is far roomier anyway.


I always either get out of the car or roll my window down and say "are you?"watever the heck their name is...Then I say something like ok well the backseat's all ready for you!!They usually jump in like they feel like royalty lol! Sometimes if they try to get in front I just say Backseat please and if they get an attitude I just say "I'm sorry that's my rule if theres three or more someone can sit in front it's nothing personal it's for both of our safety and I prefer to see out my mirrors instead of looking at someones head.This will USUALLY shut their pie hole....


----------



## fredfighter (Sep 28, 2018)

Tom Oldman said:


> What is it with fricking paxholes wanna seat in front. From now on, I'm gonna show them my tail light ad well.


Front seats have airbag protection and are usually roomier and more comfortable than back seats. 
Because I have lumbar issues I am generally more comfortable in a back seat but that is probably not the norm.


----------



## Daghighi (Feb 23, 2019)

Tom Oldman said:


> What is it with fricking paxholes wanna seat in front. From now on, I'm gonna show them my tail light ad well.


I agree 100%....Why in the hell want a dude sitting in the front sear with me..I am a woman and there is plenty of room in the back. GOOD BYE.



SuzeCB said:


> that's what I was thinking! Should charge the Pax more for that! Even more if they want you to give a little pinch!


It creeps me out. Freaks


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> I'll be quick about this.
> I absolutely despise single paxs who try and/or ask to sit in the front seat.
> Most get the message by way of the seat being pulled up as close to the dash as possible.
> The one paxhole who recently insisted, got a perfect view of my taillights. Just sit and relax in the back where it is far roomier anyway.


I don't get the dislike. I just don't care if the ride is short.

It's the Lyft mentality. This is your friend offering you a ride. They are Lyft pax first. It's good damn creepy for friends to put you in the back and drive you around like a taxi. If they wanted that they could ride a taxi.

Single women don't like to sit in the back. Will you tell them to get out?



RideshareUSA said:


> Really?
> How does sitting up front in a car reduce motion sickness? Placebo effect, right?
> Better view? Why? Are you driving or just driving the driver nuts with your directions?
> Try those excuses with me and you get to watch my taillights!
> ...


Honestly there are a couple of reasons
1. Motion sickness
2. Chatty
3. Woman at night wants to flee and not be concerned at child locks on and being raped.
4. They think you are a human being and not just a hired driver. It's was initially weird when one person sat in the back when I started with Lyft. Felt the opposite of how most of you do. I prefer it now but don't care if people want to sit up front. Those that go directly to the back ask you "how was your day" and fall out in disbelief if you say you do anything else or aren't just meant to be at their beck and call.

Before you diss everyone that likes to sit in the front understand the reasons - they think they are the same and not entitled assholes that think you are the shit beneath them so maybe stop treating them so badly.


----------



## Daghighi (Feb 23, 2019)

Jennyma said:


> I don't get the dislike. I just don't care if the ride is short.
> 
> It's the Lyft mentality. This is your friend offering you a ride. They are Lyft pax first. It's good damn creepy for friends to put you in the back and drive you around like a taxi. If they wanted that they could ride a taxi.
> 
> ...


Shut up...its my car.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> I used to not mind if they sit in the front, for conversation reasons etc. The biggest issue I have now is visibility. There's a certain left turn I often make onto a certain one way street, at a stop sign instead of a stop light, and I need to be able to see the traffic coming at me from the right. Most pax don't get that and they just sit there stupidly as I duck and weave my head back and forth to see around them.


your correct, some times you have a guy in front seat, and depending on how he is positioned in seat, can create a blind spot,jmo


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Daghighi said:


> Shut up...its my car.


Somebody is cranky. Search yourself and re-evaluate whether working in the service industry is for you.


----------



## eagfan (Oct 19, 2017)

JHDriverMan said:


> Lol all those crying about where people sit, makes me laugh. I drive XL/Select/Lux/Lux Black/Lux Black XL. I've had people ask to sit up front and some who just hop in, and honestly I don't know why some are bothered by it. The only relevant complaint I have read so far was visibility out of the passenger side when turning. But do you make your wife/husband sit in the back when you go to the mall/movies so you can see better? I mean come on. Maybe I'm just not as jaded as most full time drivers (I am PT weekend warrior), but I actually enjoy conversation more than I do a dead silent ride. Whether it's a 4 min ride or a 30 min ride. I feel like some of you really should find a profession more suited to your antisocial personalities. This job entails customer service, and there a lot of very uptight entitled drivers on these forums who seem offended that someone PAYING for a service would make minor requests for personal comfort. But to each his own....


This. I really don't get not wanting passengers in the front. I hear passengers tell me all the time about how a previous driver wouldn't allow them to sit up front. Until this thread I just assumed it wasn't a common thing.

I enjoy having conversation with my passengers and agree with the person earlier that said doing so increases rating and tips. I've met a lot of cool folks and even made a good friend that started out as a passenger in my Jeep. Yes, I'm a driver using a Wrangler. Passengers often want to ask about it so it's a conversation starter.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

eagfan said:


> This. I really don't get not wanting passengers in the front. I hear passengers tell me all the time about how a previous driver wouldn't allow them to sit up front. Until this thread I just assumed it wasn't a common thing.
> 
> I enjoy having conversation with my passengers and agree with the person earlier that said doing so increases rating and tips. I've met a lot of cool folks and even made a good friend that started out as a passenger in my Jeep. Yes, I'm a driver using a Wrangler. Passengers often want to ask about it so it's a conversation starter.


Yeah, your exactly what these meathead paxs want. SMH!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Backseat b******, unless you say you get car sick easy then that's a different story. But honestly the best reason to put them in the back is you do not know the mental status of the person. It takes only once for a person to grab the wheel while you were driving. Then you will see why you stick them in the back seat.

You have a weapon in your hands while you're driving at all time. As long as you are wearing your seatbelt, you can always manipulate that Rider to where you want them to be if they are not wearing their seatbelt

So Joe Schmo gets in the backseat he doesn't wear a seatbelt. Later on to the ride he pulls a gun out and decides he wants to rob you or stick up or do whatever it is that he feels that he must do with that gun. Well guess what all you need to do is find a pole and hit the right front of the car into the pole. Yeah I know I don't want to ruin my car blah blah blah but. you know what, it's all replaceable if you're alive. If you're dead it really doesn't matter what the condition of the vehicle is. But when you hit that pole odds are the person in the backseat with that gun is going to be hurting bad enough for you the one Escape or to get the got to blow his f****** brains out

But then again I don't know I'm just an old salty taxi driver.


----------



## Daghighi (Feb 23, 2019)

Jennyma said:


> Somebody is cranky. Search yourself and re-evaluate whether working in the service industry is for you.


I am very good at the SERVICE INDUSTRY..you seem a little green, though. I will repeat. Its my car. I think you misunderstand me. To some people, men...I am very sexy. I do not dress, act or talk that way..and I am attractive. I AM TIRED OF GETTING HIT ON. I make PAX..10 tomes out if 10 will be scanning me with their eyes, asking me if I am married.
I keep my front seat available if a female wants to sit up front with me...I love to chat.
I am very kind, appreciative, professional, funny, helpful,....all of these things. I love my job and I have a blast. But, it is still my car. And, my tips are great, and so is my pay. I live in Savannah Ga. driving for 4 years, my rating it 4.94 at 7,000 rides. US THIS ENOUGH FOR YOU?



KD_LA said:


> But married pax can ask to sit there?
> 
> Seriously though, I hate that too. I lay down a pile of stuff on there to discourage them, works most but not all the time. -o:


I agree...all this room in the back seat. Perfect chance for a creep to set next to you...with your permussikn5. Not going to happen.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> I'll be quick about this.
> I despise single paxs who try and/or ask to sit in the front seat.
> Most get the message by way of the seat being pulled up as close to the dash as possible.
> The one paxhole who recently insisted, got a perfect view of my taillights. Just sit and relax in the back where it is far roomier anyway.
> ...


#1 issue is people hop in behind me when other seats are open & ask me to pull my seat up (hell no).


----------



## Daghighi (Feb 23, 2019)

btone31 said:


> I'm not your homie; therefore the front seat is unavailable unless 3 or 4 passengers are in the car. Nothing personal, but my preference. At least me and the pax have enough space with me in front alone and pax in the back.


I am here to pick you up in my nice clean car and take you wear you need to go and get paid and that is IT. If I want to talk...fine. Its my car.


----------



## Lpcrooks (Dec 2, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> I'll be quick about this.
> I absolutely despise single paxs who try and/or ask to sit in the front seat.
> Most get the message by way of the seat being pulled up as close to the dash as possible.
> The one paxhole who recently insisted, got a perfect view of my taillights. Just sit and relax in the back where it is far roomier anyway.


It's called a passenger seat because it's for passengers. What do you do when there's three or four people ?someone has to sit in the front...

drivers who get triggered over a passenger sitting in the front seat or trying to have a conversation should not be in the service industry, that is antisocial weirdo Behavior... when Lyft and Uber started everybody sat in the front seat.

also if you can't drive safely because there is a passenger obstructing your view in the passenger seat then you also should not be driving


----------



## Zigs (Apr 4, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> I'll be quick about this.
> I absolutely despise single paxs who try and/or ask to sit in the front seat.
> Most get the message by way of the seat being pulled up as close to the dash as possible.
> The one paxhole who recently insisted, got a perfect view of my taillights. Just sit and relax in the back where it is far roomier anyway.


I have no idea what your problem is guys. Your car is registered for a number of occupants, when you get more, you have somebody sitting in front anyway. If there is a single rider that wants to seat in front, so what? With this type of hangups I am amazed you are still driving. You are acting like a bunch of capricious old bags. Grow up.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Zigs said:


> I have no idea what your problem is guys. Your car is registered for a number of occupants, when you get more, you have somebody sitting in front anyway. If there is a single rider that wants to seat in front, so what? With this type of hangups I am amazed you are still driving. You are acting like a bunch of capricious old bags. Grow up.


Yes, you are wrong.



Lpcrooks said:


> It's called a passenger seat because it's for passengers. What do you do when there's three or four people ?someone has to sit in the front...
> 
> drivers who get triggered over a passenger sitting in the front seat or trying to have a conversation should not be in the service industry, that is antisocial weirdo Behavior... when Lyft and Uber started everybody sat in the front seat.
> 
> also if you can't drive safely because there is a passenger obstructing your view in the passenger seat then you also should not be driving


Yes, you too, are wrong.



IR12 said:


> #1 issue is people hop in behind me when other seats are open & ask me to pull my seat up (hell no).


Wow, now that has never happened to me. If it did, car proceeds to a halt and paxhole told to GTFO!


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

#1 issue is people hop in behind me when other seats are open & ask me to pull my seat up (hell no).


AveragePerson said:


> Why I prefer to sit upfront.
> 
> 1. Less motion sickness
> 2. Better view
> ...





W00dbutcher said:


> Backseat b******, unless you say you get car sick easy then that's a different story. But honestly the best reason to put them in the back is you do not know the mental status of the person. It takes only once for a person to grab the wheel while you were driving. Then you will see why you stick them in the back seat.
> 
> You have a weapon in your hands while you're driving at all time. As long as you are wearing your seatbelt, you can always manipulate that Rider to where you want them to be if they are not wearing their seatbelt
> 
> ...


Used to drive for Royal Taxi & quit. There was an epidemic of fatal attacks on taxi idrivers in SF for a time so I get the safety part.


----------



## Fuges (Apr 10, 2019)

I don't understand why this matters. Why isn't a problem to sit in the front?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Fuges said:


> I don't understand why this matters. Why isn't a problem to sit in the front?


Too close for comfort for some people. In my experience: flailing arms making me nervous (one even hitting the steering wheel), bad breath, and intrusive fingers touching my "off-limits" radio.


----------



## Jude525 (Jul 28, 2018)

Wow, I read two reasonable complaints. The woman who gets men who behave inappropriately. But, don't they do that from the back seat too? And you have the right, under our agreement with Uber, to immediately drop their a$$es on the side of the road and report their behavior. And the jerks who sit behind the driver and ask for more leg room, which is a side note to this topic. I agree, ask them to choose a different seat. "I can't drive safely if I move my seat." Which I consider a true statement. We set our seat positions for a reason.

Otherwise, I don't get the issue. "The front seat is our desk"??? What paperwork are you doing? Everything is in the app.

I agree with the statement that we are in the service industry and expected to provide a friendly environment. We aren't cab drivers, we are Uber drivers. There is no cage between us and our passengers. We are expected to have all four passenger seats open at all pick ups. I've actually had a passenger tell me about one driver telling him and his two friends to squeeze into the back seat because he didn't want to clear the front seat for one of them to use. If you don't want to chat, use bad social skills, like one word responses.

I dunno. Maybe it's just my perspective. I was a waiter for 10 years and then a massage therapist. I'm used to trying to make my customer feel like they have value. These people are paying us. They are the reason we have a job. There is no reason to tolerate bad behavior, but I've never considered an attempt to be friendly bad behavior.

Just my two cents.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

I don't mind front seat riders- MUCH anyways, especially if solo.
So far, none of them told me how to drive either.
I do mind the ones that get in there w/o asking though!

I also mind people with baggage opening my rear door w/o me doing it- but that's a really small issue too.

Just yesterday, I picked a group of woman, going a few miles.
Before we left, ONe of them said Hi, I'm _____, and that's my sister, and she wants to sit in the front seat.
So, 1 in the front, 3 in the second row- no problem.
Before they got in, it was obvious that the front seat passenger was Trisomy 21- (Down's Syndrome).
They were all really cool, had a nice ride.

I talked to her kindly several times, etc.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Fuges said:


> I don't understand why this matters. Why isn't a problem to sit in the front?


Ya' know, a number of years ago I was in a diner. The customer ahead of me ordered a pepsi and the waitress said: "we only have coke." So the man says: "No thanks."
I then say to him: "What's the difference?"
He then very firmly replied: "The difference is I like Pepsi!"
Maybe now all of you critics will get it, ok!
The difference is drivers like myself prefer paxs in the backseat!


Jude525 said:


> Wow, I read two reasonable complaints. The woman who gets men who behave inappropriately. But, don't they do that from the back seat too? And you have the right, under our agreement with Uber, to immediately drop their a$$es on the side of the road and report their behavior. And the jerks who sit behind the driver and ask for more leg room, which is a side note to this topic. I agree, ask them to choose a different seat. "I can't drive safely if I move my seat." Which I consider a true statement. We set our seat positions for a reason.
> 
> Otherwise, I don't get the issue. "The front seat is our desk"??? What paperwork are you doing? Everything is in the app.
> 
> ...


OMG, here we go again!
"Were not cab drivers.....blah blah blah"
Um yeah we are! DUHHHH!!


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Just had a really nice Chinese guy in the car. And he asked me about sitting in the front versus sitting in the back. He sat in the back on the right side, so I take it someone told him it was the best thing to do. But I thought it was interesting, he told me that in China it is best to sit in front because it is a sign of trust between the driver and the passenger. Thought it was interesting. I told him that in the US, if there is a woman driving, it’s best to sit in the back.


----------



## Dolly D (Apr 20, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> You want data, but you're not providing any either!
> Why don't you like them sitting up front?
> Is it because they smell? They talk too much? They tip less? You're afraid they're going to touch you?
> Why? Why? Why?
> ...


It feels awkward to me with only 1 passenger that want to ride up front. We are strangers to each other, theres only so much small talk I can take.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

I broke my leg and now need a crutch til I get better, I put the crutch diagonally across the front passenger seat and they never ask. ?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Dolly D said:


> It feels awkward to me with only 1 passenger that want to ride up front. We are strangers to each other, theres only so much small talk I can take.


Exactly!!!


----------

